# ROTTERDAM | Projects & Construction



## Boschdijk

It surely is an amazing project. It's definitive first class 21th century architecture.


----------



## Adamovich-STHLM

Wow! Iam very jealous of the stuff going on in your city.
Congratulations man...


----------



## Marco_

xlchrisij said:


> ^
> 
> Old harbour;


2008:








With 'het witte huis' at the right


----------



## skytrax

beautiful!!


----------



## SkyBridge

Updated!


----------



## xlchris

Time for some updates again;

*Maastower;*


Eric Offereins said:


> 2 augustus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11e verdieping, nog steeds prefab en betonstorten.


*Wijnhaeve;*


klaas said:


>


*The Red Apple;*


Eric Offereins said:


> 2 augustus:





klaas said:


>


*Statendam;*


klaas said:


>


*UWV;*


klaas said:


>





Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag geschoten, volop in de zon


*New Orleans;*


Eric Offereins said:


> Vandaag geschoten:


*Lloydpier;*


Winbuks said:


> _Vanmiddag:_





Wisma said:


> Vandaag:


*Vopak;*


Wisma said:


>


*Expansion INHolland;*


Winbuks said:


> _Vanmiddag:_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wel gedaan heren. kay:


----------



## xlchris

Blaak 31;



Eric Offereins said:


> 2 augustus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nog de laatste loodjes:





d9t said:


>


----------



## Niyyu

..


----------



## Rutger1991

Looks cool!!!!!:banana:^^


----------



## skytrax

I love the design of "nieuw markt"


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Rotterdam rocks!


----------



## EuroMaster

The market will be great!


----------



## goschio

Nice development. A little bit like Vancouver.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Foundation has started of a new Tower :banana: !


Lloydtoren Rotterdam



























link: http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=16144


----------



## Mikey

wow I was in Rotterdam a few weeks ago (well the airport) after my flight to AMS was cancelled, I wish I gone into town now lots going on Skyscraper wise


----------



## Vesica

I like the new projects, mostly the New Koopgoot,(it's more like a giant piece of cheese) and the Markthal. That are buildings that I' ve never seen before in the Netherlands. Rotterdam is unique, again!


----------



## Rutger1991

From all of these projects I like the Maastower the most, go Rotterdam!!!!! ^^

:cheers:


----------



## xlchris

Time for some updates, since there hasn't been one lately;

By Jan;









By Marin;









By Jan;


















By Michiel;



























By Eric Offereins;




































By Jan;









By me;









By Eric Offereins;









By Jan;









By Marin;


















Cheers :cheers:!

Many more pics are coming, since upcoming days are 'open houses' for many skyscrapers!


----------



## xlchris

And let's hope this will come soon........!!


----------



## xlchris

More more more! From Marin;


----------



## skytrax

:cheers2:


----------



## xlchris

If we look at this picture;










You can see empty space in the upper left corner and in the left corner below. 

This is going to be build in the upper left corner









And this is going to be build in the left corner in the bottom









Two future renders of the +/- 200m tower


















78m unique tower









This will also be build soon, and then the Wijnhavenisland will become very dense


----------



## xlchris

The towers in Rotterdam aren't that tall, but there where some plans for supertalls;

Parkhaventower - 501m









Old Coolsingeltower - 212m









Compressor - 300m









And some less tall, but awesome towers that where cancelled or just vision;

Jungerhans tower - 154m









Corsotower - 150m









Twisted - 160m









Pschorr - 158m









Who knows, maybe they will build some of them!


----------



## skytrax

Coolsingeltower was so cool project....


----------



## xlchris

^This one isn't bad either, but the other one was better

(Current Coolsingeltower)


----------



## xlchris

I just made this. I hope you like it 

Green - U/C
Blue - Development/Vision


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl

^^
Great map!

Maybe you can include the Rotterdam central district plans including "schiekadeblok" as well (including the 150m, 180m and 220m proposals)?


----------



## xlchris

***Extra Big***


----------



## meds

^

thats spectacular :drool:


----------



## xlchris

I forgot a vision for a tower in Rotterdam;


















__________________________________________________________________________

And now the real world 

*Nesselande*











BigCrunch said:


> Even nog een snel rondje Newport, met dank aan Ton:
> 
> 
> 1. _We starten noordelijk._ Barcelona. Boven Lake Front en onder Plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(08102901)_
> 
> 
> 2. _Camera zwenkt naar het zuiden._ Miami. Links Common Green, rechtsonder Plaza, linksboven de pilaren van Tower (wat een donkere wolk boven Rotterdam...):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(08102902)_
> 
> 
> 3. _Onderlangs terug naar het noorden._ Miami Plaza. Hier wordt (gelukkig nog) gewerkt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(08102903)_
> 
> 
> 4. _En weer terug bij af._ Barcelona Plaza. Ook daar wordt (gelukkig nog) gewerkt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(08102904)_


*Maastower*











Topaas said:


> 29-10
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.





Niyyu said:


> lelijk glas?


*Rijnhaven bridge designs/buildings (new land will be reclaimed for this)*


Eric Offereins said:


> Hier is dan het AD plaatje van het Stilwerk gebouw.





SkyBridge said:


> Nog een keertje allemaal op rij:


_Design 1_


Kees said:


> _bron: Rijnhavenbrug_





Golda said:


> Het ontwerp van de Rijnhavenbrug.
> 
> 
> 
> Ontwerp van de nieuwe Rijnhavenbrug


_Design 2_









_Design 3_









*UWV*


Topaas said:


> 29-10:


*Wijnhaeve*


Michiel said:


> De steigers zijn verdwenen, alleen de plint moet nu nog:


*The Red Apple*


klaas said:


>





Michiel said:


> Toch maar een paar plaatjes om het bovenstaande verhaal te ondersteunen (25/10):
> 
> Gevel bij het kopblok:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De top is bijna gereed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De gevel van de garage oogt wat kaal:


*Markthal, Rotta Nova, Blaak 31*









*Vancouver*
_Extra big pictures of the Vancouver building (next to the Maastower)_


Marin said:


> Van de collectie van Kees een aantal op wat groter formaat:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.





Topaas said:


> Het graven gaat nog steeds door:


----------



## Niyyu

nice updates Chris


----------



## MakaWella

thank you nice update, i love this all.

rottersam will look in the future verry good


----------



## xlchris




----------



## xlchris

Updates!!



Dray said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 7





Dray said:


>





jaTOCHnietDAN said:


> ..





Chrizzl said:


>





Nieuwe Waas said:


> Doorkijkje hoogbouw:
> 
> 
> doorkijkje laagbouw:





Dray said:


>





Dray said:


>


----------



## skytrax

xlchrisij said:


> ^This one isn't bad either, but the other one was better
> 
> (Current Coolsingeltower)


So are the going to build a Coolsingeltower anyway?


----------



## xlchris

^They wanted too. But because of the problems with Fortis and the financial crisis it's not going to be build, maybe later.


----------



## Don Calo

Very nice Projects and Buildings u/c, I definitly will have to visit Rotterdam!!


----------



## xlchris

They want to expand the topsport center in Rotterdam next to the Feynoord Arena. The facade will have all kinds of led's on it so that you can see the concert, show or game that's going on inside


----------



## xlchris

Again some updates  (Extra Big)



ZeTaCy said:


> Hier is mijn serie van vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zie je dat het bijgebouwtje al aardig snel gaat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zie ik een muurtje staan die ik niet helemaal snap, wat moet dit worden???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er zitten al glasplaten op straatniveau, blijkbaar willen ze het gebouw al in gebruik nemen wanneer hij nog niet helemaal af is gemaakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hier zie je dat de gevelbekleding de hoek om gegaan is!





ZeTaCy said:


> The red apple vanaf het zuiden:
> 
> Zelfs de kartonnen versie van de maastoren is groter dan TRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stedelijk plaatje


----------



## electrogast

just amazing, some really originals


----------



## xlchris

:eek2:



Marin said:


> Gisteren, 09.11:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05.


----------



## xlchris

The new Central Station of Rotterdam, wich is currently u/c, will get the world's biggest tv screen! This new tv screen (800m2) will show pictures and movies of boats and other things of Rotterdam. To show the arrivals they arrived in the worldportcity! Another building near the Kuip Stadium will also get a tv screen on the side (all 4 sides?). So maybe this will become the biggest, don't know yet!


----------



## SkyBridge

edit


----------



## skytrax

xlchrisij said:


> The new Central Station of Rotterdam, wich is currently u/c, will get the world's biggest tv screen! This new tv screen (800m2) will show pictures and movies of boats and other things of Rotterdam. To show the arrivals they arrived in the worldportcity! Another building near the Kuip Stadium will also get a tv screen on the side (all 4 sides?). So maybe this will become the biggest, don't know yet!


Wooow. Any pics?


----------



## xlchris

^Well, not realy. But there are a few renders of the new central station where you can see a big screen, don't know if that's the one though.



















There's also a short video in Dutch wich shows the new small tv screens that are being placed on every metro station 

Here is a picture of the new top sport center in Rotterdam wich also has a big tv screen!



















New news: The 800m2 square tv screen will cost 38.000 euro every day... 3000 households can have energy for a month for that amount of money.!


----------



## vfG

New Benidorm or New New York ? I think this skyline has enough tower to pass to the next level ... emblematic highrises, maybe like at Ffurt or Madrid, it need to be unique.
Anyway i luv !


----------



## SkyBridge

IMO the towers are more unique/beautiful than Benidorm's, but less powerful than New York's. So let's just say New Rotterdam


----------



## Andre_Filipe

I think the red tower looks amazing


----------



## Illegal_Alien

The 38000 euro per day isnt right, its about 3800 euro. or something like that.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

is there a topic for Amsterdam? It seems not much is happening there?


----------



## xlchris

^Yes, but it's somewhere on page 5 or so :S


----------



## xlchris

Some *Central District* visions 



wolkenbestormer said:


>





Kees said:


> _bron: Maxwan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _bron: Holland Property Plaza_


----------



## xlchris

*Updates*

*Wijnhaeve*


klaas said:


>


*The Red Apple*


klaas said:


>


*Maastower*


WorldCity said:


> _29 - 09 - 2008_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _13 - 11 - 2008_


*Statendam*


klaas said:


>


*Future of the Rijnhaven*


Kees said:


> _bron: Holland Property Plaza_
> 
> De Scharnier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rijnhaven


----------



## xlchris

*Statendam*


Statendam said:


> Iets wat mistige foto's (14-11-2008)


*The Red Apple*


Statendam said:


> De Red Apple in de mist op 14 november 2008


*From left to the right: Blaak 31 (u/c), Markthal (vision), Rotta Nova (vision)*


rvdw said:


> Ook nog een aardige afbeelding erbij:


*Extra pictures of the Markthal*
_Let's hope this is going to be built very soon. They are already going to demolish some buildings soon._


















*De Rotterdam*
_It seemed like this project was dead. But I just read something about something being signed. Wich includes 266 hotel rooms and someone who might rent the place ._









*Central District*
_Some extra vision pictures from Maxwan architects. This is realy going to be amazing!_




































*Lloydpier*


Jelco said:


> Als je er dan toch langs komt.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

The market looks great. Hopefully it'll be contructed


----------



## skytrax

Woow the market is just 5*. None city will get such a beauty! :cheers2:


----------



## xlchris

Another tower :cheers:



Kees said:


> _bron: Studio Hartzema_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldaar meer.


----------



## xlchris

*Mega mega Update! Almost every projects that's u/c!*

*The Red Apple*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


*Hospital Rotterdam*


Topaas said:


> 15:11
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.


*Statendam*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


*Maastower*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:


*100High*
_(On hold)_


Topaas said:


> 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*Hart van IJsselmonde*


Topaas said:


> Update 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


*Educative Center Lombardijen*


Topaas said:


> Ik zag deze in het projectenoverzicht voorbij komen, inmiddels is men hier ook gestart. Lombardijen krijgt zo een aardig clustertje mid-rise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


*Essalaam Mosk*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*Sunset Boulevard*


Topaas said:


> 15-11 De lage toren is inmiddels op hoogte, de hoge toren is nu halverwege:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Vamaf de Beijerlandselaan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ook Beijerlandselaan, hier heb je ruime keuze uit shoarmazaken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Vanaf de achterkant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.


*New Orleans*


Topaas said:


> Terwijl wij discussiëren of je bouwverkeer nu wel of niet voelt zijn ze gelukkig gewoon verder gegaan met bouwen aan de New Orleans.
> 
> Het lijkt erop dat we binnenkort echt omhoog gaan:
> 
> 15-11 Vanaf metro Rijnhaven:


*Wijnhaeve*


Topaas said:


> Vanuit deze hoek stond deze aanwinst er nog niet zo vaak op:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*Blaak 31*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*UWV*


Topaas said:


> Binnenkort weten we hoe de bekleding zal worden uitgevoerd:
> 
> 15-11:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er is nog niet te zien hoe het wordt, alleen de steiger is opgebouwd.


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


> 15-11:


----------



## xlchris

This is the impression for "Hart van IJsselmonde";


----------



## xlchris

*First 18 hole golfpark in the Netherlands*

_Location;_









_Impression;_


----------



## skyscraper100

xlchrisij said:


> New news;
> 
> _Rotterdam will get a 800m long building. Including houses, shops and office space. The building will start at one of the mosks near central station and will be build over the railways and will end with an office tower. No pictures online._



wow! 800 m?! almost as tall as burj dubai! wheres the design? any renderings?


----------



## sebastiao

he wrote long, nog high! its a low rise


----------



## skyscraper100

oh sorry i thought its a skyscraper
BTW how high is it?


----------



## xlchris

^Unkown yet. The height of the tower and the height of the building is unkown. But it will have several heights  And since it's NL you should think about 40m and 70m :S


----------



## xlchris

First pics from architect site;


----------



## xlchris

*Wijnhaeve*


Eric Offereins said:


> 29 november:


*Maastower*


Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag geschoten.
> 
> Lekker makkelijk vanaf mijn balkon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aanbrengen van gevelplaten:


*The Red Apple*


Eric Offereins said:


> 29 november:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En met zijn buurman WST:


*Statendam*


Topaas said:


> ^^ Mooi!
> 
> Vandaag 29-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.





Eric Offereins said:


> Mooie stedelijke foto.
> 
> probeerseltje:





imbyp said:


> wat wazige foto, Statendam in actie:


*Sunset Boulevard*


Eric Offereins said:


> 29 november.
> 
> De linker toren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De rechter toren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en nog een beetje metselwerk:


*Vopak*


Eric Offereins said:


> Omdat ik in de buurt was en omdat je er vlak bij kan komen heb ik maar eens wat fotootjes gemaakt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De voetgangersuitgang van de garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entree voor de auto's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben benieuwd wanneer er weer gebouwd wordt. :bash: hno:


*Renovation HUF & Square*


sjaakie2008 said:


>





Topaas said:


> Vandaag 29-11
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Stadspodium


*Lloydpier*


Eric Offereins said:


> 29 november:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De bouwput van de toren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dit is eigenlijk de mullerpier:


*New Orleans*


Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag:


*Cité*


Eric Offereins said:


> 29 november. Vandaag werden er aardig wat geveldelen opgehangen.


*Vancouver*


Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag:


*Blaak 31*


Eric Offereins said:


> Maar weer terug on topic:


----------



## Eric Offereins

edit


----------



## xlchris

It seems that Up:town isn't dead  And that the height isn't going to be 100m but 120m+ 

New (?) kinky version;



Art Deco Style said:


> De kinky versie van up town:


*Statendam*


jaTOCHnietDAN said:


> vind het nu toch wel een stevige stedelijke wand geworden.. mooi al die bouwhoogtes, echt gewoon lekker stevig


*The Red Apple*


imbyp said:


>


*Maastower*


Eric Offereins said:


> kleine timelapse:


----------



## SkyBridge

Height of Uptown is still 100m... Number hasn't been changed for 2 years on the website but you can see it in the render as well.


----------



## xlchris

^Ok

*European Chinese Center*


Topaas said:


> 1-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


> 1-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Dolfos

Rotterdam, one of the most beautiful cities in Europe :cheers:


----------



## micmac

*kop van zuid*

Hi, I know this may be off topic.

But does anyone know the amount of money invested in the Kop van Zuid. There are some reports ie. City of Tomorrow that give a breakdown of private investment and public (infrastructure) but it has not been updated since 2000.

So basically I was wondering if there is any recent information on that out there. I do not speak dutch so im limited to 'google translator'. I could not find anything on the kop van zuid website either http://www.kopvanzuid.info besides office space and housing unit construction. 

Any information would help!


bedankt


----------



## xlchris

^I can't awnser your question, but I'm sure another one from Rotterdam can!

*Office Blaak*


Kees said:


> _bron: GroupA_


*Sunset Boulevard*


Patrick Highrise said:


> Even snel geschoten vanaf mijn balkon vanochtend:


*Metrostation Centralstation*


Oli4S said:


> Dit zijn trouwens nog twee foto's van mij van laatst:


*Tramremise (?)*











Topaas said:


> *Gereed:* 2010
> 
> 
> artikel AD 02-12-2008
> 
> Filmpje met impressie:
> 
> 
> Impressie uit filmpje van Tramfan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressie van Rijnmond.nl:
> 
> 
> Update 02-12-2008, de eerste paal wordt geslagen:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.


*Maastower*
_No pics, only news about a +/- 14m high spire. But, is it going to be located on top or next to the Maastower?_

*The Red Apple*
_Probably a small warf for next to The Red Apple._


michielv said:


> Bedankt!
> 
> Hierbij:


*Stars at Delftse Poort building*
_At 15 december there will be small leds put on the Delftse Poort. The effect will be stunning! Here's a preview pic._


hoogbouw010 said:


> Bron: UITagenda December 2008.
> 
> Te zien van 15 december tot en met 1 februari 2009.


*Expansion of Rotterdam metro network*
_GroenLinks recently presented this expansion, let's hope it will become reality._









_Current metro network in Rotterdam, biggest in Benelux (Belgium, Netherlands, Luxemburg)._


----------



## xlchris

This looks nice 



Kees said:


> _bron: nine oaks_
> 
> *URBAN CACTUS*
> 98 appartementen voor starters in Rotterdam
> 2006 | binnenstedelijke woningbouwopgave | Estrade projecten Rotterdam
> partner in charge | Ben Huygen, (UCX architects | in samenwerking met J.Jägers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAGODA*
> 146 appartementen met tuin *in Rotterdam*
> *2008* | binnenstedelijke woningbouwopgave | Estrade projecten Rotterdam
> partner in charge | Ben Huygen


----------



## xlchris

*Vancouver*


Topaas said:


> 3-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


*Maastower*


Topaas said:


> Update 3-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


*Cité*


Topaas said:


> 3-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## xlchris

*15 December - Stars Delftse Poort building*



Kees said:


> _bron: Stadskrant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: VollaersZwart


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*


klaas said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Friday 12 December* - Laser protection of Batman in the Rotterdam sky! Because of the DVD presentation of the movie The Dark Knight.

*Monday 15 December* - Stars (leds) on Delftse Poort in Rotterdam, current highest building located at the central station.

*Wednesday 31 December* - Ilse de Lange (Dutch) and Estelle (British) are performing at the new years show. Other artists are Junkie XL, Lucien Fort, Roog, Erick E. and many other dutch DJ's. 

This years new year show will be a bit different. First of all we are all hoping there won't be that much fog like last year, because you couldn't see any of the fireworks last year hno:. And the boat with artists and dj's is located at the other side of the bridge and is going to move from the left to the right, so that all the people at the Boompjes can see the performance! :banana:


----------



## Illegal_Alien

mist = fog btw


----------



## xlchris

^....how can I make such a mistake :S


----------



## xlchris

And first post on new page 



Michiel said:


> Vanavond:





imbyp said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*The Red Apple/Scheepmakerstower/Wijnhaeve*


RoomwithaView said:


> Vanmiddag lag het Wijnhaven eiland lekker in het zonnetje te schitteren...


----------



## xlchris

Design for the new *Rijnhavenbridge*;



> Source: Architectenweb


----------



## xlchris

*Statendam*


Topaas said:


> ^^ een quote gaat beter als je hem afsluit met


Kerstupdate 22-12:

1. Een drukke Hoogstraat op maandag, er werd nog flink ingekocht voor de kerst:









2. Ter vermaak tijdens de lange kerstdagen: zoek de twee bouwvakkers:









3.









4.









5.









6. Close up van het metselwerk:







[/QUOTE]


Rietveld said:


> Vandaag vanaf de Erasmusbrug:


*Lloydpier*


Rietveld said:


> Hoop dat ik deze update hier in het goede topic zet.. Vandaag vanaf de euromast:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


*Central Post*


Topaas said:


> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bonus


*Maastower*


Rietveld said:


> Update van vandaag:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Vanaf Euromast op 9 oktober 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Vandaag vanaf de Euromast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik kon de belichting tijdens het fotograferen niet goed krijgen met dit weer. Het was vrij moeilijk licht met de laaghangende zon en met bewolking en soms nevel, maar het geeft toch weer een beeld. Foto's 9 en 10 zijn van achter glas (Euroscoop).


*Blaak 31*


Topaas said:


> 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.


*Linea Nova*


Topaas said:


> Update van 21-12, vroeg op de zondagmorgen, het heeft wel wat zo'n stille lege stad. Helaas te slecht weer voor meer foto's.
> 
> De onderbouw van Linea Nova vult zich en het ziet er goed uit, heerlijk zo zonder rolluiken.
> 
> 21-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


*The Red Apple*


Topaas said:


> ^^ Nou hele dag mooi en helder? Het werd pas rond 13:00 uur helder en later werd het weer wat mistig en in deze dagen gaat de zon al om 15:00 uur onder of zo.
> 
> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1. vanuit de Hoogstraat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Nog een paar hoekjes en het kopblok is af:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Nog niet zo heel lang gelden had je hier alleen de Willemswerf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Vanf het Varkenoordseviaduct:





Rietveld said:


> 't Zijn niet echt updates meer te noemen en ze kunnen ook niet tippen aan de bevenstaande kwaliteit, maar hier zijn een paar foto's van vanmiddag:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Hele dag mooi en helder weer totdat ik hierboven ben hno:


*Renovation HUF*


Topaas said:


> Update 22-12, zoals dat hoort een extra dikke kersteditie:
> (en een waarchuwing, deze reportage bevat schokkende foto's nl. nr 5 en 6hno
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Het pakpapier van het uitgepakte kerstcadeautje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. hno: De buurman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. hno:hno:hno: De andere buurman:
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 10. Stadspodium:


*New Orleans*


Rietveld said:


> Weer eens bij mijn lievelingsproject geweest. Jammer dat het werk hier (t/m 4 januari) helemaal stil ligt, maar de bouwers verdienen natuurlijk ook wel eens vakantie
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.


*Central Station (area)*


Topaas said:


> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1. Weenatunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Lekker overzichtelijk allemaal :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. De 3 miljoenste chipkaart is in aantocht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Zie hier nog eens hoe groot de nieuwe hal wordt, de tijdelijk metroingang komt straks ín de hal te liggen.


*Vancouver*


Topaas said:


> 22-12:


*Calypso*


Topaas said:


> Nog geen actviteit zo te zien?
> 
> 22-12:


----------



## xlchris

*The Red Apple*


Marin said:


> Vanmorgen, 22.12:





Topaas said:


> ^^ Nou dat zie ik dan helaas niet vanuit mijn huis, want dit zie ik momenteel (nagenoeg realtime), een witte bovenrand met daarop een rood lampje:
> 
> Sorry voor het bewegende beeld, statief moet nog gekocht worden, dit is even uit de losse pols:


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


> 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.


*Essalaam Mosque*


Topaas said:


> 22-12 Kerst  update:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 7.


*Wijnhaeve*


Topaas said:


> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1. Staan er nou kraandelen klaar om hem op te hogen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. De containers voor de deur zijn weg, waardoor we goed zicht hebben op de entree.


*Maastower*


Marin said:


> Vanmorgen, 22.12:





Topaas said:


> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kraandelen staan al weer klaar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11.


*Cité*


Topaas said:


> Kerstupdate 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.


*Parkcity*


Topaas said:


> Update 22-12 (en tevens de laatste van deze extra dikke kerstspecial ) :
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


*UWV*


Topaas said:


> 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


*Sunset Boulevard*


Marin said:


> Vanmorgen, 22.12:





Topaas said:


> Update 22-12:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Bonus: tegenover Sunset Boulevard zitten een aantal café's die erg Feyenoord trouw zijn, deze heeft zich al helemaal aangepast aan de situatie volgend seizoen


*New Orleans*


Topaas said:


> De toren gebeurd niet veel, de laagbouw groeit lekker door.
> 
> Update 22-12:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## xlchris

*The Red Apple*


Topaas said:


> Nog een keer de verlichting, maar nu genomen mét statief:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Bonus:





Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag geschoten vanaf Katendrecht:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van bij de Maastoren:


*Maastower*


wolkenbestormer said:


>





Eric Offereins said:


> Vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paar beschadigingen.





Gyz said:


>


*New Orleans*


Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus: zijn buurman


*Wijnhaeve*


wolkenbestormer said:


>


*Scheepmakerstower*


wolkenbestormer said:


>


*Cité*


Eric Offereins said:


> 27 december:


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*


Jelco said:


> Vandaag was ik toch even in de buurt.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Very impressive... but al those pics (most unnecessary pics) make it very hard to uplaod the hole page!


----------



## xlchris

^I'm thinking of cutting it down to 1 picture for every project


----------



## sebastiao

xlchrisij said:


> ^I'm thinking of cutting it down to 1 picture for every project


Please do so. This page and the one before cause some irritation when downloading all the pics. More is not always better.


----------



## xlchris

To bad we still have 10 more posts to go. Here are some updates 

*The Red Apple*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Wijnhaeve*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Statendam*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Maastower*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Cité*


Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Statendam*


wolkenbestormer said:


>


*The Red Apple*


R'dam said:


>


*Maastower*


Oh?! said:


>


----------



## xlchris

Inside *The Red Apple*;



Rietveld said:


>


----------



## xlchris

Updates :cheers:



> *Hart van IJsselmonde*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maastower*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Red Apple*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Renovation HUF*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *UWV*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Essalam Mosque*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sunset Boulevard*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Vancouver*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Topsportcenter*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Parktower*
> 
> 
> Topaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bonus*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xlchris

I have to go to the next page for something important!


----------



## xlchris

But that will take me 5 more posts. So here it is;



> _A vision for a *450m* high tower! The City Tower!_
> We don't know if it is for real, and we don't know the status. But just look at it.


To bad, this seems to be a form of self promotion. 
Only a few buildings of the architect where built, this is just a CONCEPT.

We can put them in the list of never built towers for Rotterdam;

_Harbour Island_


Oh?! said:


>


_Parkhaven Tower_


>


----------



## xlchris

I need


----------



## xlchris

to go


----------



## xlchris

to the


----------



## xlchris

next page. (sorry)


----------



## xlchris

*Vancouver*


Marin said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*New Crooswijk*


Niyyu said:


> http://www.west8.nl/projects/urban_design/nieuw_crooswijk/





>


----------



## xlchris

(Almost) Nothing about the Rotterdam port in this thread. It's important, because the biggest harbour of Europe and the 3rd biggest in the world is expanding.

Maasvlakte II









Total port (without Maasvlakte II)









Some facts
_- Between 1962 and 2004 Rotterdam was the biggest port in the world
- 420 million tons in 2008
- Between 1962 and 1986 Rotterdam was the bussiest port in the world
- The Rotterdam port stretches over a distance of 40 kilometers
- The Rotterdam port covers 105 square kilometers (without Maasvlakte II)
- A draft of 24 meters making it together with the Terminal Marítimo de Ponta da Madeira in Brazil, one of only two available mooring locations for the largest bulk cargo ship in the world, the iron ore bulk carrier Berge Stahl. Wich has a draft of 23 meters. I can only enter a small part of the port._

Port masterplan 2020


----------



## Liwwadden

Thanks for all the updates xlchrisij (and thanks to all who made the photographs). Now I don't have to look at all the different update threads in the dutch section. kay:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*Monolab designs supertall for Rotterdam!*

Rotterdam City Tower 450m!














































link: http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=17968


----------



## xlchris

^They where also posted at the other page. Thanks for posting bigger pictures.
Altough, this just seems a self promotion design. Nothing serious.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

xlchrisij said:


> ^They where also posted at the other page. Thanks for posting bigger pictures.
> Altough, this just seems a self promotion design. Nothing serious.


Yes i think it to just a vision, but nothingless a very innovative design! Something more for 2015-2020 .


----------



## im_from_zw038

>


:applause:


----------



## xlchris

Updates 



> *Vancouver*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Central Station*
> 
> 
> wolkenbestormer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.west8.nl/projects/all/rotterdam_centraal_station/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Blaak office*
> 
> 
> Niyyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Red Apple*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Maastower*
> 
> 
> Oh?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

*More pics of City Tower, Rotterdam.*























































Local architect pledges to stop the ‘joke’ of high-rise Rotterdam
World War II saw the destruction of many cities around Europe and not least hit was the city of Rotterdam. While devastating on a human and financial scale this allowed the city to evolve into what is now considered as the ‘high rise city of the Netherlands’. But local architect Jan Willem van Kuilenburg, principal of Monolab Architects has derided this label as ‘a joke’ calling for an extension to the local authorities’ planned high rise zone to the south and proposes Rotterdam's first super-tower, the 450 m high City Tower.

“Rotterdam is too hesitant, too defensive and too much like an underdog. After the Erasmus bridge we are in need of a real skyscraper of European scale of which Rotterdam can be proud,” says Kuilenburg, “All currently realised towers in Rotterdam are of mediocre quality and very primitive. As we should save in prosperous periods, it makes the current economic crisis the right time to invest.”

Kuilenburg proposes City Tower as the leader in this campaign. The 450 m mixed-use tower with a photovoltaic skin would be built in the water by the Maas Harbour. According to Kuilenburg it would allow the high-rise zone to serve the whole city and help to connect Europe’s largest port to the rest of the city. The tower would be connected to land via a steel pedestrian boulevard to a separate parking lot with the capacity for 1000 cars. Kuilenburg believes this element of the project could aid the local authorities’ plans to liberate the downtown area of traffic by creating a 6th park and ride zone with its close proximity to the Metro. 

Asked about the likely response from the people of Rotterdam to what would be a very bold visual landmark, Kuilenburg said: “I don’t know. In general Rotterdam people are proud of the skyline, they are energetic and ready to go for new proposals. It has always been a scene for experiment. Rotterdam was bombed in the Second World War and so new buildings emerged, since then people are used to change.” *Kuilenburg is currently in talks with developers and calling for international investment for the project.*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Maybe not just a vision? :banana:

SOURCE: worldarchitecturenews


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ It is just a vision. Seriously. Don't think they are going to build that in Rotterdam. It's a height difference of 300 meters between the current tallest. Just insane. 

Thanks for quoting all the updates xlchrisij, real useful


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Nielsiej13 said:


> ^^ It is just a vision. Seriously. Don't think they are going to build that in Rotterdam. It's a height difference of 300 meters between the current tallest. Just insane.
> 
> Thanks for quoting all the updates xlchrisij, real useful












I dont now... in the future the height gap will not 300m but +/-230m. We will see i think that type of tower is for 2013 i mean the 450m vision.


----------



## xlchris

Well, let's go back to real life. Because the chance that that 450m tower will be built is very small.



> *Maastower*
> 
> 
> klaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vancouver*
> 
> 
> ZeTaCy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Red Apple*
> 
> 
> bulgerhoog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *New Orleans*
> 
> 
> wolkenbestormer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*


Topaas said:


>


*Rijnharbor future*


Kees said:


> _Source: Stedenbouwkundig Bureau ANL_
> 
> *Kop van Zuid, Rijnhavengarage*
> Rotterdam (zie ook: www.rhwarchitekten.de)


*Cité*


Topaas said:


>


*Sunset Boulevard*


Topaas said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Blaak 31*


Statendam said:


>


----------



## xlchris

It looks like the city asked for 3 construction licenses.
The 3 (new) projects are, 100 High (100m), High at the Maas (78m) and Vopak (70m).
The last one, Vopak, used to be an office tower. The plan was to enlarge it.
Somehow the construction stopped and finally, after a few years (?) construction starts again.

*100 High*


Marin said:


>


*High at the Maas*


>


*Vopak*


> Marin said:
Click to expand...

Updates.

*Vancouver*


Oh?! said:


>


*Parking Museumpark*


Topaas said:


>


*Maastower*


Oh?! said:


>


*Blaak 31*


Jelco said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*B' tower*
This is a simple version of the actual tower. Better renders are on their way.


Arrrgh said:


>


*Maastower*


Eric Offereins said:


> 18 januari:


*Sunset Boulevard*


Eric Offereins said:


> 18 januari


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*


Topaas said:


>


*Essalam Mosque*


Topaas said:


>


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


> 18-1:


----------



## xlchris

*Wilhelminapier*
Only the white tower in the front is u/c (New Orleans). 
Some towers are already constructed like the first 2 on the left.



Topaas said:


>


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Very nice skyline... impressive!

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

:banana:


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*


postHUMANproject said:


>


----------



## skytrax

EuroMaster said:


> Skyline from distance and north in in future:


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

skytrax said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


^^

In what year??? 2015


----------



## xlchris

@Buyckske Ruben - +/- 2016. But you never know, it could take longer.


----------



## xlchris

*Vancouver*


Oh?! said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Rijnhavenfuture / The Scharnier*


Kees said:


> _bron: SYNCHROON_


----------



## xlchris

*Sunset Boulevard*


Topaas said:


>


*Maastower*


Topaas said:


>


*The Red Apple*


Huib Nederhof said:


>


*Gedempte Zalmharbor*
(Remember: fan made )


EuroMaster said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*
(Both pictures where taken by Oli4S)











Oh?! said:


>


*Vancouver*


Oh?! said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Maastower*
(The following pictures where all taken by Oh!?)
_Maastower, Rotterdam. *february '08 / november '08 / februari '09*_


----------



## xlchris

*Statendam*


Eric Offereins said:


>


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


>


*Cité*


Eric Offereins said:


>


*Parktower*


Skyscrapercitizen said:


>


*Central Post*


Skyscrapercitizen said:


>


*The Red Apple*


Oli4S said:


>


*Parkcity*


Oh?! said:


>


*Maastower*


Eric Offereins said:


>


*European Chinese Center*


Topaas said:


>


*Blaak 31*


Eric Offereins said:


>


*New Orleans*


Oli4S said:


>


*Lloydpier*


Eric Offereins said:


>


*Sunset Boulevard*


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## Boschdijk

^^

It's great that you add all these updates to this topic, but could you please use the proper Dutch names for all the projects and locations. I think it's kinda silly when I read 'Gedempte Zalmharbor', 'Parktower', 'Parkcity', 'Maastower' etc. There's also nothing wrong with teaching a little bit of Dutch language to the foreign readers


----------



## xlchris

^Ok 

*Cité*


Topaas said:


>


*Sunset Boulevard*


Topaas said:


>


*Maastoren*


Marin said:


>


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

xlchrisij said:


> @Buyckske Ruben - +/- 2016. But you never know, it could take longer.


I hope... i think it will!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:



The skyline is slowly taking shape .


----------



## xlchris

Updates again 

*New Orleans*


Marin said:


>


*Hart van IJsselmonde*


Topaas said:


>


*The Red Apple*


postHUMANproject said:


>


*Tramremise Beverwaard*


Topaas said:


>


*Central Post*


Topaas said:


>


*Pier III*


Topaas said:


>


*Vierhavenstrip*


Marin said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*Kralingse Berg*


Kees said:


> geweldig plan, kan nog even duren, maar dan heb je ook wat.
> 
> _bron: Zwartlicht_
> 
> *Kralingse Berg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _bron: Initiatief Rotterdam_
> 
> *Kralingse Berg*
> 
> *Opgave*: Overbruggen van infrastructurele barrière voor verbinding én creatie van stedelijke kwaliteiten
> *Concept*: Maakbaarheid compleet nieuw stadsdeel voor wonen, werken, voorzieningen en recreatie door gedeeltelijke overkluizing van A20
> *Doelgroep*: Brede marktwerking naar Rotterdammers en nieuwkomers
> *Locatie*: Langgerekte snelwegzone tussen Kralingen en Hillegersberg
> *Coalitie*: Blauwhoed in gesprek met: MVRDV, gemeente Rotterdam, ARUP, marktpartijen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en vergeet het filmpje niet


----------



## xlchris

*Wijnhaeve*


Oh?! said:


>


*Statendam*


Oh?! said:


>


*Maastoren*


Oh?! said:


>


*Bonus *


Oh?! said:


>


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

^^^^

Its comes really dense now! More and more its like N.Y  (just joking) but the city is g(r)owing forward and vertical!!!


----------



## xlchris

*Llodypier*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Maastoren*


Momo1435 said:


>


*New Orleans*


Momo1435 said:


>


*The Red Apple*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Statendam*


Momo1435 said:


>


*Cité*


Marin said:


>


*Wijnhaeve*


klaas said:


>


*Vancouver*


Marin said:


>


*UWV (& Maastoren & Cité*


Marin said:


>


----------



## xlchris

:banana: 



Topaas said:


>


----------



## xlchris

*New Orleans*
Finally visualy growing :banana:


Topaas said:


>


*Zuidersterblok*


Topaas said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS

*up:town*

*UpTown got approved today!!* :cheers:

Last given height for this project is 107 meters tall.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Blaak 8 | 13.10*

Update



Skyscrapercitizen said:


> 13-10:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Parkstad | 10.9*

Update



Topaas said:


> De ontwerpfase voor het nieuwe blok in het Spoorweghavenpark is in volle gang. Het lijkt een mooi blok te gaan worden en het park zal ook veel beter tot zijn recht gaan komen.
> 
> Even de huidige situatie vastgelegd:
> 
> 09-10:
> 
> 8. Een overzichtsfoto van de plek waar in augustus 2013 oa de nieuwbouw van de Clipper open moet gaan.
> 
> 
> 
> a quickr pickr post


----------



## Ni3lS

*Calypso | 10.9*

Update



Topaas said:


> 09-10:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.


----------



## Ni3lS

*New Orleans | 10.12*

Update



jb_nl said:


> Viel me vandaag op en gelijk een foto van gemaakt. Volgensmij is de bolbliksemafleider geplaatst!!! Alleen denk ik iets anders dan de meesten zich erbij voorgesteld hadden
> 
> 12-10-2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voor wie goede ogen heeft


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Rotterdam | 10.12*

Update



jb_nl said:


> Prachtig om de kraan aan het werk te zien. Hij wordt i.i.g al druk gebruikt, mooi om te zien dat hij nu al benut wordt. En men is met velen druk bezig aan de toekomstige vloer:
> 
> 12-10-2010
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. kraan nr 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. het stuk tussen het KPN gebouw en De Rotterdam in is toch nog groter dan ik had verwacht als je zo gaat kijken waar hij komt, door het lage gedeelte van het KPN gebouw.


----------



## Ni3lS

*B-Tower | 10.16*

Update



hoogbouwe said:


> 16 Oktober 2010
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Ni3lS

*B-Tower | Update 10.30*

*B-Tower collapsed Friday october 21st because of a mistake during pouring concrete on the 3rd floor*



Eric Offereins said:


> 30 oktober:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Blaak 8 | 10.30*

Update



hoogbouwe said:


> 30 Oktober 2010
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## Ni3lS

*New Orleans | 10.30*

Update



Eric Offereins said:


> 30 oktober:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Calypso | 10.30*

Update



Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Hij wordt ook al aardig hoog, 6 verdiepingen tegenover de Hartsuikerflat.
> 
> 30 oktober:


----------



## Ni3lS

*100HOOG: Construction starts in december 2010 | 100m | 33 fl*


----------



## Ni3lS

*Market Hall | 10.30*

Update



Eric Offereins said:


> 30 oktober:


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Rotterdam | 10.30 - Foundation almost done*

Update



Eric Offereins said:


> 30 oktober:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordt een flinke kern zo te zien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nog een plek voor een kraan?


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Rotterdam | 11.20*

Update



Topaas said:


> 20-11:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Rotterdam Centraal ( Central trainstation & Transportation hub ) | 11.21*

Update



Momo1435 said:


> Altijd leuk, reizigers prognoses. Maar een beetje kritisch ernaar kijken kan nooit kwaad, het blijven cijfers die grote en vooral dure projecten moeten rechtvaardigen.
> 
> 
> Foto's van vandaag.


----------



## Ni3lS

*FIRST Rotterdam | 120m*

Demolition works started recently. This project kinda came from nowhere. We knew something was going to happen at this location but this was a very nice surprise. They put up the project billboard already too. 



Sonam Plomp said:


> Speciaal voor u: stills van de meest interessante momenten uit het promo-filmpje op firstrotterdam.nl
> 
> 
> Aanzicht vanaf zuidkant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive restaurant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aanzicht vanaf noordkant:


----------



## LoveAgent.

^^ Nice Tower. 
It's a pity, that it couldn't be a lilttle bit more higher.


----------



## skytrax

beautiful city


----------



## Ni3lS

*Blaak 8 | 1.9*

Time for an update!



Topaas said:


> 09-01:


----------



## Ni3lS

*B Tower | 8.20*

By Hoogbouwe


----------



## Ni3lS

*Second Maasvlakte - Port of Rotterdam Expansion | AUGUST*


----------



## Dallas star

Great city


----------



## Bangroma-sky

@ Niels 

Awesome aerial foto of the 2nd Maasvlakte, what a huge project. 

And in post 184 you can see the shape of the station struture, i didn't know they where that far already. :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Calypso | 10.26*

By jb_nl


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Rotterdam | 10.26*

By jb_nl


----------



## Ni3lS

*Chicago | 30m*



> _New plans have been presented by a different architect. It's been a while since we heared from this development and in the Rotterdam section we were happily surprised that this turned up. Especially in the crisis going on right now.. This project will be located on the Wilhelminapier, famous for it's highrises. _


Photo by forumer Puur, who was there and took some shots with his phone.


----------



## Ni3lS

*B-Tower | 10.26*

_



5 more floors..

Click to expand...

_*By jb_nl*


----------



## Ni3lS

*100Hoog | 10.26*

_



This tower just started growing. It will be 107m tall, a solid highrise. Residential use.

Click to expand...

_By jb_nl


----------



## Ni3lS

*Markthal | 10.26*

_



Last week they have been pouring concrete (*underwater*). We're talking 13161 m3 here, very impressive. That's 1500 trucks in 74 hours, one truck every 3 minutes. One of the biggest underwater concrete pours ever done. At the moment they're pumping the water from the construction site into the river. Finally we will be able to see the foundation and all the work they've done underwater the past 18 months or so.

Click to expand...

_As of now by *Uplander*










Last week's pour:

*From machinefreakz.nl*


----------



## Ni3lS

*Kruisplein Parking Garage | 10.26*



> _Holland's soon to be deepest parking garage! -23m._


As of now by *jb_nl*


----------



## Ni3lS

*Westerlaantoren | 10.23*



> _This 76m tall mixed use building is nearing completion.._


By *Topaas*










New render by *Dezz*


----------



## Ni3lS

*Baltimore | 173m*

_



This project located on the Wilhelminapier got a new investor so there is hope again. It will be 173m and mostly office/retail. It was designed by sir Norman Foster.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ni3lS

*Central Station | 10.26*

By *jb_nl*










Overview, october 22nd. Panorama by *el mero mero*, photos by *Hipstagirl_2011*


----------



## el palmesano

Ni3lS said:


>


oh!! great!!!


----------



## tim1807

The Baltimore must be build.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I definitely hope so, the Wilheminapier needs a lot more towers to get a decent density.


----------



## el palmesano

the baltimore tower is beutiful and helps to have an "aesthetic" flow in the area because it ageed a lot with Montevideo tower


----------



## Eric Offereins

Here are some updates from this weekend:

de Rotterdam (150m):


















100Hoog (107m):


----------



## Eric Offereins

some more: 

Calypso (70m):


















Market Hall, (43m):


Statendam said:


> 25-11-2011
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## Eric Offereins

and more:

B-tower (70m):


















Westerlaantoren (former Vopak head office, 70m)









Last (and least to many here), Erasmus medical Center (120m)


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures! thanks!


----------



## Arrrgh

*Rotterdam Central Station*


Rotterdam Centraal by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam Centraal by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

*Calypso*


Calypso by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Calypso by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Calypso by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Calypso by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

*B-Tower*


B-Tower by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


B-Tower by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

*Karel Doorman*


Karel Doorman by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Karel Doorman by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

*Bonus*


Weena by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr
​


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of the city and constructionsites, the central station will be a nice entrance to the citycenter
also nice progress at the b-tower site..and the calypso allready looks brilliant !:cheers2:


----------



## skytrax

:cheers2:


----------



## ParadiseLost

Ni3lS said:


>


That would be fairly awesome, and very important to the pier.
Got a link though?


----------



## citysight

nice developments..but wehen will they start with projects like up:town or the first tower?
is there delay of these projects becourse of the economic crisis:shifty:


----------



## Minsk

*Unilever Nederland BV / JHK Architecten*

*Architects:* JHK Architecten 
*Location: *Rotterdam, The Netherlands
*Project Year:* 2007
*Project Area:* 14,000 sqm
*Photographs:* Roos Aldershoff, Palladium Photodesign, Michael van Oosten

The office spans the current factory complex. Together with the existing historic building, it is the crowning glory of a multitude of industrial forms, buildings and materials. Thanks to its size and direction, it is an imposing presence at the entrance via the Maasboulevard, the first building in Rotterdam. It also benefits from the view on the city’s skyline.

The new office has 4 layers measuring 32×133 metres. The lowest floor is 25 metres above the quay. The main entrance is on the quay, next to the classical 19th century office building. The lift and staircase are in the inner court, opening up the storeys.

The offices offer a breathtaking, panoramic view of the city centre on the other side of the Maas.
Atriums and patios allow light to enter throughout the building. The vacant spaces are strategically located to ensure adequate illumination in the central zone.

Transparency is not only visible on the outer façade, it also contributes to give the entire building a communicative character. The building therefore adequately responds to the need for a dynamic office organization in which consultations can be held in an informal atmosphere.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Thanks for posting these pictures. This is an already existing buidling, but it looks great.


----------



## Eric Offereins

status of the projects this weekend:

100Hoog is going strong at 1 floor per week:









So is de Rotterdam, which is now 128 meter tall and more impressive by the day:


















Calypso is almost finished:









Copper plating for this annex, which will house a church and community center.


----------



## Minsk

Wonderful! *Eric Offereins*, thanks for the update!


----------



## Ni3lS

*First Rotterdam | 9.24*

Demolition works!! Eventually construction of this beauty will start (hopefully next year) :banana:










Update, 9.24 (in the back) by Kruimel


----------



## Ni3lS

*B-Tower | Completed*

By Momo1435










Project:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Karel Doorman | Completed*

By Topaas










Project:


----------



## Ni3lS

*CityCouncil expansion | ~65m*

Prep works recently started










Design by the firm of Rem Koolhaas

By Topaas


----------



## Ni3lS

*11.4*

Rotterdam Central Terminal



Ossip said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS

*11.5*

Markthal, 39m



Uplander said:


> Dankjewel.
> 
> 5 nov. 2012


----------



## Ni3lS

*11.4*

Demolition for First Rotterdam advances



Eric Offereins said:


> Maar weer on topic. 4 november, in de stromende regen:


----------



## el palmesano

the central station seems really nice


----------



## Ni3lS

*12.15 / First Rotterdam*

Today [12.17] first piling works start. It's the official construction start of First Rotterdam 

Update from 2 days ago



Eric Offereins said:


> 15 december:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Market Hall / Mixed Use / 39m / 6.8*

The Markthal is taking shape



jamieb010 said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS

*Cool63 / Mixed use / 6.9*

In the middle of the city, across from the city hall and right on the famous Coolsingel. Yet only 15 apartments are developed in this project, quite a shame.



Eric Offereins said:


> 9 juni:


----------



## Ni3lS

*100Hoog / 106m / Residential / 6.9*

100Hoog apartment building being unpacked from scaffolding



Eric Offereins said:


> nog wat plaatjes:


----------



## Ni3lS

*de Rotterdam / 150m / Mixed Use / 6.7*

Holland's largest building in terms of floor space is almost finished. One office tower, one residential tower and one hotel tower. Designed by architect Rem Koolhaas [OMA].



Michiel said:


> 7 juni:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Kruisplein Parking Garage / 6.7*

Holland's deepest (and largest?) parking garage close to the central station. They're currently finishing up the top layer and entrances as well as the underground roundabout and tunnel connections with the Schouwburgplein parking garage and Weena tunnel. It's scheduled to open in August 2013. The works on the underground connections are scheduled to be finished in August 2014. 



Tobias51 said:


> Omdat jullie het zo graag willen, hier weer een foto-update! :banana:
> 
> Oa. wordt er weer puin geruimd, schoongemaakt, waterberging voltooid, en de andere ingang is nu duidelijk te zien.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Willemsplein redevelopment / 5.27*

New Joulz energy HQ



Topaas said:


> 27-05:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Timmerhuis, City Hall Expansion / 65m / Mixed Use / 6.9*

Foundation works on the city hall expansion designed by OMA [Rem Koolhaas]. 



Eric Offereins said:


> 9 juni:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Inntel Hotel Expansion / 6.2*

Finished



Topaas said:


> 02-06:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 6.


----------



## Ni3lS

*First Rotterdam / 128m / Office / 6.9*

Piling works are finished



Eric Offereins said:


> 9 juni:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Erasmus MC Hospital Expansion / 6.1*

To be completed in 2017



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_0249 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Exciting times to live in the city of Rotterdam, as the city continues to evolve.


----------



## el palmesano

Inntel Hotel seems beautiful!!


----------



## Ni3lS

De Rotterdam. Hotel opening in January 2014. Just interior works left, right in the middle of the photo as of the 25th of October. 



Marin said:


> 25.10:


----------



## Ni3lS

*26.10*

Markthal is topped out.



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_0381 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh

The new central station is almost finished

Rotterdam Centraal by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr

Markthal

Markthal Rotterdam in aanbouw by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Markthal Rotterdam in aanbouw by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Arrrgh

Some pics I took the same day as I took the pics above, only for these pics I used my dad's old camera from 1972


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


Rotterdam by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.16 / de Rotterdam*

Open for business;



Nexxd said:


> 16 februari:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.15 / Markthal*

Nearing completion

By Momo1435


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.15 / Dock21 Hotel*

Update by Momo1435


----------



## Ni3lS

*Seattle and Boston*

2 new towers (around 70m) named after two other port cities like all the other buildings on the Wilhelminapier.



Topaas said:


> Plaatjes
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> Huidige situatie (12-01-14)


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.15 / First Rotterdam*

Update by Eric Offereins


----------



## Ni3lS

*Cool63 / 2.17*

From the Cool63 Facebook page


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.16 / Central Station*

Finishing touch. Officially opening on the 14th of March



NoHassle said:


> Valt reuze mee hoe dat huisje in de weg staat, gewoon aan rechter kant lopen als je er last van hebt


----------



## Ni3lS

*2.16 / Musa Katendrecht*

Approx. 70m



de flatneuroot said:


> Vanaf metrostation Maashaven


----------



## FMIII

The first time I went to the Netherlands I have been amazed by the quality of its infrastructure. The first time I arrived to Rotterdam, even though the skyline was not very high, I liked its quality. It is only getting better. Good job! :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Musa Katendrecht / ~60m*

Topped out



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_4943 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4947 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*Markthal Opened 10.1 / 39m*

Markthal was opened by the queen yesterday on October 1st. 85% of the retail space inside is rented. ~60% of the apartments sold/rented (total 228).



Ossip said:


> [/url]Opening Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Opening Markthal by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ni3lS

*Seattle and Boston / 70m*

Ground work



Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Cool63*

Update



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_5094 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5195 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5198 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5200 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5206 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*Timmerhuis / 65m*

City hall expansion and apartments by OMA



Eric Offereins said:


> 1 oktober:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Cool63*












Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_1724 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*Dock21*












Momo1435 said:


> Vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_1790 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*InterCityhotel and Offices*

New mixed use project in Rotterdam's central district, near the central station. Height: 50m. Current status is proposed. 




























Location currently:


----------



## Ni3lS

*First Rotterdam*

There were some problems with the building materials a few months ago. They had to remove some pillars and replace them. Seeing progress now, but compared to the situation three months ago, nothing has changed. To catch up with the delay in construction, a pace of 1.5 / 2 floors per week is expected to commence soon.












Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_1673 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*Timmerhuis*

65 meter tall residential and office building behind the old city hall in Rotterdam. Designed by OMA. The building has received some criticism in a way that the color is completely different from what is shown in the render, which to some people is quite disappointing. 












Momo1435 said:


> Vandaag,
> 
> Het is wachten totdat er iets op plint niveau gedaan gaat worden.
> 
> 
> IMG_1787 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> En ik blijf het een slordige gevel vinden. Het maakt mij niks uit wat anderen
> ervan vinden, het zou strak moeten zijn maar dat is het gewoon niet.


----------



## Ni3lS

*Seattle and Boston*

Two 70 meter tall residential towers to rise on the Wilhelminapier. 










Current situation



Marin said:


> Meer grondwerk vanmorgen vroeg:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> *Timmerhuis*
> 
> 65 meter tall residential and office building behind the old city hall in Rotterdam. Designed by OMA. The building has received some criticism in a way that the color is completely different from what is shown in the render, which to some people is quite disappointing.


Update 



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_3588 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3613 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3622 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> *Seattle and Boston*
> 
> Two 70 meter tall residential towers to rise on the Wilhelminapier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current situation


Update



ABoe said:


> De eerste stempels zijn geplaatst...... nu kan het ontgraven beginnen :nuts:


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> *First Rotterdam*
> 
> There were some problems with the building materials a few months ago. They had to remove some pillars and replace them. Seeing progress now, but compared to the situation three months ago, nothing has changed. To catch up with the delay in construction, a pace of 1.5 / 2 floors per week is expected to commence soon.


Update



Eric Offereins said:


> idd. Weer meer wand rond het plein.
> 
> Vandaag:


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> *Cool63*


Almost finished:



jb_nl said:


> Gisteren 24-01-2015
> 
> 1.
> 
> Cool63 5963 by JespervdBerg, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Fenixlofts*

Old shipping warehouses will be reintegrated into two apartment (loft) buildings on the historical Katendrecht pier. It's next to the Wilhelminapier, which is home to many of Rotterdam's latest skyscrapers. This part of Rotterdam is really evolving and adding more and more residentials to the city as of the past few years.

Impressions:


----------



## Ni3lS

*Rotterdam Katendrecht*

Becoming more and more popular among inhabitants and tourists, the pier of Katendrecht is really evolving into one of the hottest neighborhoods of the city. Many of the old buildings and residential blocks are being restored and old container wharfs are THE place for new residential developments. 

Here's a short winter impression of Katendrecht en some of the newer blocks that are part of the 'Kaap Belvedere' (Cape Belvedere) project:



Topaas said:


> *Kaap Belvedère*
> 
> 22-02:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 5.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 6.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 7.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 8.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaap Belvedère - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> *Kaapvaarder*
> 
> 9.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaapvaarder - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 10.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaapvaarder - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 11.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaapvaarder - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 12.
> 
> 2015-02-22 Rotterdam - Kaapvaarder - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS

*Bright (Student Housing)*

There have been plans since as early as 2004 to house students in a building close to Blaak in the city centre of Rotterdam. Now the housing market in Rotterdam is getting back up, this plan is back on track. It is said that they want to start building at the end of 2015. The building will feature studio's and apartments for no less than 600 students and starters (recent graduates). Quite an impulse for the area, besides the fact that it's nice to see this empty plot finally being filled. The final height will be around 70 meters.

*Impression*


----------



## Ni3lS

*Prinsenland*

The neighborhood 'Prinsenland' can be found in the East of Rotterdam. It's very popular among senior citizens and is strategically located between Intercity railway station 'Rotterdam Alexander' and the heart of the city. It's a typical after 60ies neighborhood with a lot of senior housing in so called 'gallery flats' (Dutch commies). Currently there are some renovation works going on.










(Stereo Architects)



KIWIKAAS said:


> 12-3-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De achterklant was een beetje een tegenvaller. De oorspronkelijke muren staan nog maar met een geel/groen verflaag overheen


----------



## Ni3lS

*Nieuw Crooswijk*

Nieuw Crooswijk is the name that was given to the urban renewal project in the neighborhood 'Crooswijk'. This neighborhood is located North of Kralingen and East of the city centre. 

*Impression*










Update



Eric Offereins said:


> 7 maart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en de achterkant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en daar staat ook dit nieuwe rijtje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andere kant, met tegenlicht:


----------



## Ni3lS

> *Seattle and Boston*
> 
> Two 70 meter tall residential towers to rise on the Wilhelminapier.


Progress at Seattle and Boston



JipVK said:


> Vandaag nog 2 foto's genomen voor jullie:
> 
> Boston_Seattle_3
> For full resolution see: http://jip.li/nk/bostonseattle3fullress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston_Seattle_4
> For full resolution see: http://jip.li/nk/bostonseattle4fullress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nu mogen jullie mij weer vertellen wat ze aan het doen zijn!
> 
> Het geen wat ik heb gezien:
> 
> Op de eerste foto 'Boston_Seattle_3' staat een man met een apparaat die hij tegen zo'n betonnen paal houd, en slaat dan hier en daar met een hamer er tegen aan. (controleren op scheurtjes of zo?)
> 
> Op de tweede foto 'Boston_Seattle_4' is er te zien dat een flink aantal van de betonnen palen stuk zijn geslagen?


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> *First Rotterdam*
> 
> There were some problems with the building materials a few months ago. They had to remove some pillars and replace them. Seeing progress now, but compared to the situation three months ago, nothing has changed. To catch up with the delay in construction, a pace of 1.5 / 2 floors per week is expected to commence soon.


Update



renterghem said:


> Vandaag


----------



## Ni3lS

*Erasmus MC*

The Erasmus MC is one of or the largest hospital complex(es) in the Netherlands. A huge transformation project has been ongoing since 2008. It's supposed to be finished by 2017. The project included a new tower with a height of 125 meters, which was finished in 2011. The older tower is 114 meters tall and dates back from the 1980's.

*Impression*



















Update



Eric Offereins said:


> 5 april:


----------



## Ni3lS

*De Metropool*

De Metropool is a residential tower that is planned for the Kruiskade (city centre). The apartments will be designed to fit so called 'starters', (highly educated) people that just got out of university and started their first job. Young and often single, a growing population in Dutch cities and a complicated market. Usually most apartments are too large, small or unaffordable. Therefore it's quite interesting how this project will play out. It's supposed to be finished by 2018 and will be around 70 meters tall.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*First Rotterdam *



Ni3lS said:


>


Office building being built across the main trainstation - 128m

Update 1 July 2015

DSC01934 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC01941 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC01946 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC01948 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Boston & Seattle*

- Location - 220 homes - 2x 70m - Website - Forum thread - Architects -










Update 1 July 2015

DSC02008 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02014 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02015 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02041 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Wijnhaven 69*

New tower proposed located in the Maritiem District (part of the center). 

- Location - 98 homes - 85 m - Website - Forum thread - Architect - 

Renders:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cooltower*

Tower was announced a month ago on a property event (Provada). 

- Location - 180 homes - 110 m - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction: January 2016

Design:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*De Nieuwe Admiraliteit (DNA)*

Vacant office building of 40.000m2 will be transformed into an appartment building. 

- Location - 587 residential studios/apartments - Website - Forum thread - Architect - U/C

Old look:









New look:


















*Update 3 July 2015*


flocki said:


> Vandaag


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Redevelopment Coolhaven*

- Location - 200 homes - 25.000 m2 commercial space - Website - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction: September 2016

*Renders: *


----------



## el palmesano

lot of great projects!


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotta Nova*

Situated right next to the Markthall

- Location - 500-550 homes - 70 & 65 m - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction: early 2016

*Renders*


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town*

- Location - 184 homes - 108 m - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction: End of 2016(?)

*Renders:*


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Noordsingel Lofts*

- Location - 6 homes - Espresso bar - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction when 70% of the homes is sold - 

*Renders*


----------



## Rotterdam Week

Nice projects, the city is gearing up again after a lull. Keep up the good work, Hoogbouwe!


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Willemstoren*

- Location - 80 homes - 40 m - Website - Forum thread - Architect: IWT - 

*Renders*


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Extension subway Rotterdam by Hoekse Line*​
Subway line B (yellow) will extend from its current terminus at Schiedam Centrum to Hoek van Holland (Rotterdam beach). The Hoekse line will add 9 new stations to line B. The excisting train track will be used for the conversion. 

- 9 new stations - Website - Start construction: April 2017 -

Metro map Rotterdam with the new line 









Hoek van Holland station (End station)



























Maassluis West


















Overall look


----------



## Levski Sofia

:cheers:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Timmerhuis*



Ni3lS said:


> 65 meter tall residential and office building behind the old city hall in Rotterdam. Designed by OMA. The building has received some criticism in a way that the color is completely different from what is shown in the render, which to some people is quite disappointing.


*Update Timmerhuis 10-2* 



Eric Offereins said:


> Vandaag:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Boston & Seattle*

- Location - 220 homes - 2x 70m - Website  - Forum thread - Architects  -










*Update 9/30*



Eric Offereins said:


> Ook weer een mooie Facebook update vandaag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bostonseattle?fref=ts


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Pakhuismeesteren*

- Location - Room Mate hotel - 220 rooms - Mercado (Spanish supermarket) - Forum thread - Architect - U/C


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Timmerhuis*

Pics by Ossip (full serie click here)



Ossip said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

* Collectiegebouw : Collection Building – Rotterdam’s Treasure House* :cheers:

The Collectiegebouw will store 75,000 European art works belonging to the city’s Museum Boijmans van Beuningen. While art depots typically hide unexhibited collections from view, visitors here will be able to witness a hive of backstage activity. Restoration, maintenance and transportation of the stored art will all take place within view of the public.

In 2018 Rotterdam will have the world’s first art storage facility that is fully accessible to the public. You can already experience what a visit to the extraordinary building by architect Winy Maas will be like:





























http://collectiegebouw.boijmans.nl/en/


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Little C Urban Masterplan, Coolhaven Rotterdam.*

Little C is a large urban fabric project to be constructed adjacent to the city center of 
Rotterdam near the channel at Coolhaven District. Little C will have a mix of apartments,
lofts, roof terraces, meeting places, offices, workplaces, art galleries, small shops, and 
restaurants.

The architecture of this urban development will have an authentic and industrial look, that 
makes one think of The Village or Soho in New York City. The entire project will consist out 
of 42 lofts and 275 apartments of different sizes.The interest in the project is huge, over 
500 potential buyers are interested. Construction is expected to start late 2016, and the 
entire urban masterpiece is expected to be completed by 2020.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*188 meter (617 ft)/212 meter (696 ft) including mast Zalmhaventower: Construction starts in 2018 future tallest tower of The Netherlands. *
260 apartments, hotel, and public observation deck at top floor. Amvest & Am.









*180 meter (590 ft) Baltimore tower: study* 
Mixed use. KCAP Architects









*150 meter (492 ft) CoolTower: construction starts in 2016*
180 apartments, 34 floors. Van Wilsum van Loon Architects.









*150 meter (492 ft) Havana Tower: study*
Skybar and nightclub, hotel, 350 apartments. Project developer Synchroon.









Connected to the smaller Philadelphia Tower.









*130 meter (427 ft) First Rotterdam Tower: under construction, almost completed.*
Office building. Largest tenant Robeco. Cie Architects.









*110 meter (360 ft) Wijnhaven 65: study*
Details not available.

*107 meter (351 ft) Uptown Tower : construction starts in 2016*
175 apartments, 32 floors. Architect Jeroen Hoorn.










*74 meter (243 ft) Wijnhaven Tower 69: development*
95 apartments. Barcode Architects.


















*70 meter (230 ft) Seatle Tower: under construction*
220 apartments. Van Dongen Koschuch Architects and Planners.


















*70 meter (230 ft) Boston Tower: under construction*
Twin tower of Seatle Tower

*70 meter (230 ft) De Metropool: construction starts in 2016*
100 rental apartments. Pieter Sprangers, Groosman Architects.









*70 meter (230 ft) Rota Nova: construction starts in 2016-2017*
Circa 500 small apartments. Klunder Architects









*70 meter (230 ft) Bright: construction starts in 2016*
600 student apartments. Tangram Architects.









*70 meter (230 ft) Pakhuis Cool: study*
Residential tower. Van Bergen Kolpa Architects.









*70 meter (230 ft)Philadelphia Tower: study*
Connected to the Havana tower.

*51 meter (167 ft) Katendrecht Building: development*
300 apartments. Matijs Rijnbout Architect.


















*41 meter (135 ft) Collectiegebouw (Booijmans Museum Depot): construction starts in 2016*
Iconic Museum Depot at Rotterdam's Museum District. MVRDV Architects.









Virtual tour





*40 meter (131 ft) Willems Tower: construction starts in 2016*
75 apartments. IWT Architects.









*36 meter (118 ft) Westenwagen towers: construction starts in 2016*
231 student homes. Klunder Architects.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Proposed 218 meter Zalmhaven tower in Rotterdam (The Netherlands next tallest building)*


Municipality will discuss and give final approval on September 8th 2016. Construction is expected to start in September 2017.
The tower will consist out of 260 luxury apartments, and a public observation deck at the top.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

* City vibes. That was Rotterdam Spring of 2016. Hello Summer!*

171542577

*Previous editions:*

*Rotterdam Winter of 2015/2016*
159932613

*Rotterdam Autumn of 2015*
150768299


----------



## RayMcK

that's a very nice tower! It's a real pity it's not close to other towers to add to the density.


Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Proposed 218 meter Zalmhaven tower in Rotterdam (The Netherlands next tallest building)*
> 
> 
> Municipality will discuss and give final approval on September 8th 2016. Construction is expected to start in September 2017.
> The tower will consist out of 260 luxury apartments, and a public observation deck at the top.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cooltower* | PREP

The project underwent a major redesign. The architect of the previous designs has been replaced by V8 architects. 


Height: 150m
Homes: 280 
Address: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: http://thecooltower.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202049

Old design









New design


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | U/C


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942





































Update 11/26 by Momo1435


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_4775 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4809 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4829 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | PREP


Height: 70m
Homes: 600
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97453





































Update 11/26


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_4589 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Boston & Seattle* | U/C


Height: 2x 70m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 1500m2
District: Kop van Zuid, Feijenoord
Architect: van Dongen - Koschuch
Estimated completion: 2017
Website: Boston&Seattle
Forum thread: Link










Update 11/26


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Sax* | PRO


Height: 150m & 75m 
Homes: 360
Other usage: hotel, skybar and retail space 
District: Kop van Zuid, Feijenoord
Architect: not known
Start construction: 2018
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Parkhuis Cool* | PRO


Height: 70m
Homes: 120
District: Cool, Center 
Architect: Van Bergen Kolpa Architecten
Start construction: not known
Forum thread: Link


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Parkstad* | PRO


Homes: 250
Address: Laan op Zuid (Kop van Zuid)
Architect: Team DELVA LA, Powerhouse and Skonk
Start construction: 2018
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: http://delva.la/nieuws/team-delva-powerhouse-skonk-wint-parkstad-rotterdam/
Forum thread: Link


----------



## Gerard

*Startmotor Rotterdam | Approved*


Height: 45m
Homes: 550
District: Zuidplein, 
Architect: Marge
Estimated start 2017
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816268

Big development in a run down part near the zuidplein shopping centre. 

This is how it looks right now


----------



## Gerard

*Collection Building Boijmans* | APPROVED 

Piling starts this month


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRD
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link





































This is how it looks right now










image by Marin


----------



## steppenwolf

erbse said:


> That 150m box looks very bland and uninspiring, I guess Rotterdam can do better.
> I think neo-expressionist, postmodern and new classical / Art-Deco-inspired designs (like New Orleans or the Kollhoff towers like Botersloot) suit the port city much better than the repetetive and cold, sterile modernism, or clumsy brutalism/deconstructivism.
> 
> 
> 
> A slight improvement compared to the design before, but sadly inferior to the curvy original design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202049


I don't know why those retro styles would suit the city any better than modernism? The problem with those retro styles is that we can't do them properly or effectively. We can, however, produce very good modernist buildings and the planning and architecture community are much better at judging and improving the quality of that kind of style.


----------



## insular

nice projects!


----------



## Gerard

*Pakhuismeesteren* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Hotel rooms: 230 (Room Mate Hotels)
Other usages: Mercado (Spanish supermarket) and retail space
Address: Wilhelminakade 52
Architect: AWG
Estimated completion: 2017
Forum thread: Link










The package had been unpacked and the results are getting visible. 



Eric Offereins said:


> 12 maart, weer wat steigers weg en meer gevel zichtbaar:
> 
> waaronder deze random geplaatste raampjes in de plint:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942




























Update 16/3


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Havenkwartier* | PROPOSED


Height: 37m
Homes: 210
Retail space
Bridge between Katendrecht and Tarwewijk
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: VMX Architects
Start construction: 2018
Website: Havenkwartier Katendrecht
Forum thread: Link


----------



## Eric Offereins

Boston & Seattle from 16 March:




























setback at top floor:


----------



## Eric Offereins

At the location of The Muse, the demolished building is gone, just some rubble left:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Demolition is in full swing at the location of Up:Town.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*West507* | PROPOSED

Rooftop extension on a building built in 1909


Addition of 3 floors
Homes: 183
Location: Westzeedijk, Coolhaven
Architect: Mei Architecten
Start construction: not known yet
Website: West507
Forum thread: Link


----------



## Gerard

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 

Piling starts this month


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRD
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link

Wanted to share this video with you. This is truly an unique building for Rotterdam en even on a worldwide scale. 



Stratosphere 2020 said:


>







































Contruction Update :



renterghem said:


> IMG_20170322_112111 by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The salad bowl^^


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 4/20


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam










Update 5/31 


Jan said:


> knallen maar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hosted on Urbie​


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRD
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link










Update 6/2


renterghem said:


> 2017-06-02_12-44-40 by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Terraced Tower* | DEMOLITION


Height: 110m
Homes: 344
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: Q1 2018
Forum thread: Link




























Update 6/10


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Skyline Rotterdam* | 

6/9


hoogbouw010 said:


> Scroll >>>


----------



## Gerard

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942










Construction in Rotterdam starting to pick up pace. Finally



Eric Offereins said:


> 18 june:


----------



## Gerard

*UP:Town* | Under construction 



Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link



















Piling started for this tower as well



Eric Offereins said:


> 18 juni:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Little C* | PREPARATIONS


16 buildings
Homes: 330
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
Architect: --
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
Website: Little Coolhaven

































Update 10/6


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*De Nieuwe Van Vollenhoven* | REFURBISHMENT


Homes: 220
Other usages: Retail space
Old usage: Office
Location: Scheepvaartkwartier
Architect: RoosRos Architecten
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: De Nieuwe van Vollenhoven
Website: van Vollenhovenkwartier




























Update 10/6


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 10/6


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam










Update 10/27


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link



















Update 10/27


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Wijnhaven 65* | PROPOSED

New tower proposal next to The Muse


Height: 110m
Homes: 116
Location: Wijnhaven
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2019
Forum thread: Wijnhaven 65

Current situation 


flocki said:


>





woudinho said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link










Update 11/11


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Construction started today 


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97453


----------



## ThatOneGuy

>


Are there any plans to convert/restore those two silos in the background?


----------



## hoogbouwe

^The buildings in the background are still in use by Codrico, a company specialized in food processing. In 2014 the factory buildings became official monuments.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Zalmhaven* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 212m & 2x 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN
Forum thread: Link
First signs of demolition 





























KAAN-Architecten_Zalmhaven-2-920x690 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


KAAN-Architecten_Zalmhaven-3-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


KAAN-Architecten-Zalmhaven-7-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

Update 12/3


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## Gerard

*Hulstkamp* | Approved


Height: 
Homes: 28
Location: Noordereiland
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2018
Website: V8
Forum thread: link

A small but nice project on the historic island.


----------



## Gerard

*UP:Town* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link

Update december 2017. Construction picking up. 



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_8407 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8414 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Gerard

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942





















Momo1435 said:


> Omdat het misschien qua bouwfase het meest interessante project is om te fotograferen nog een volledige update van vandaag.
> 
> 
> IMG_8587 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8611 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8799 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8822 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8829 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8846 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Biertoren* | PROPOSED

New tower proposed 


Height: 110m
Homes: -
Other usages: 
Location: Bierstraat
Architect: -
Start construction: -
Forum thread: Link
Website: BBVE


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cobana en Pisang* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m & 55m
Homes: 375
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Mattijs Rijnboutt 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link




























Update 12/16


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## Gerard

*Little C* | PREPARATIONS


16 buildings
Homes: 330
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
Architect: --
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
Website: Little Coolhaven




























Update december 2017



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_8551 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8557 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link










Update 12/23


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Terraced Tower* | DEMOLITION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010




























Update 12/22


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## Gerard

*Glashaven* | PROPOSED



Height: 90-100m
Homes: 128
Other usages: 
Location: Glashaven, Maritime district
Architect: -
Start construction: mid 2018
Forum thread: link
Website: 

And again another tower in the same district. All the yellow towers proposed or under construction at this moment.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Sax* | PROPOSED


Height: 170m & 80m 
Homes: 450
Other usage: hotel, skybar and retail space 
Parking with room for 1000-1200 bicycles
District: Kop van Zuid, Feijenoord
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: 2018
Estimated completion: 2022
Forum thread: Link

New render


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link



















Update 1/11


renterghem said:


> 110118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bron: FB Up:town


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Willemstoren* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 42m
Homes: 80
Location: Willemsplein
Architect: IWT
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: Willemstoren.nl
Forum thread: Willemstoren








hosted on Urbie​







hosted on Urbie​







hosted on Urbie​
Update 1/7


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Groene Kaap* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m 55m 45m 45m 40m
Homes: 450
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Massa Bureau voor architectuur 
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Link
Website: Stebru









@Marin










Update 1/13


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 13/1


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Extension tower base KPN* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Office, Experience Center, auditorium, restaurant
Location: Wilhelminapier
Architect: V8 Architects
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2018
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Renovatie en uitbreiding KPN toren
Before (google maps)













































Source: V8

Uodate 1/13


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Hofplein 19* | REFURBISHMENT


Old and new usage: Office
Other usages: Retail space
Location: Hofplein 
Architect: OZ architecten
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Hofplein 19
Website: Hofplein19










Update 1/8 - You can see the old facade on the last pic


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_2700 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2746 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2723 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 1/26



Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*FORUM* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION

1970s office tower will be transformed into homes, office and retail space.


Height: 65m
Homes: 113
Other usages: Office, retail space (18.000m2)
Location: Coolsingel
Architect: OMA
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Forum














































Update 1/26


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cooltower* | DEMOLITION

Demolition has started! 


Height: 150m
Homes: 280 
Location: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: TheCooltower
Forum thread: Link



























Source









Source




























More

Update 2/10


Junkiexp said:


> 10-02-2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10-02-2018


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town & The Muse* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Update 2/9


Nieuwe Waas said:


>


----------



## Gerard

*Fenixlofts* | UNDER CONTRUCTION


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942

Construction is now getting along. 






















Topaas said:


> 12-2:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2018-02-12 Rotterdam - Fenixlofts - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> 
> 2018-02-12 Rotterdam - Fenixlofts - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> 
> 2018-02-12 Rotterdam - Fenixlofts - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr





hoogbouwe said:


> 15 februari
> 
> 
> 20180215_135021 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20180215_140214 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_140332 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_140354 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_140544 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_140739 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_141051 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## Gerard

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link












hoogbouwe said:


> 15 februari
> 
> 
> 20180215_163409 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## Gerard

*The Terraced Tower* | DEMOLITION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010































hoogbouwe said:


> 15 februari
> 
> 
> 20180215_132734 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20180215_132908 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr










[/url]

zijaanzicht van smal naar breed geeft wel een extra dimensie








[/url]

boven aanzicht met rechts parkeer ingang/uitgang








[/url]



renterghem said:


> 2018-02-14_09-24-00 by Renterghem, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2018-02-14_09-23-34 by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## Klabauter

^^ Like always, high class in Rotterdam.
Are there also any plans for the white highrise in behind? You can recognize an escalator on the facade...


----------



## hoogbouwe

Klabauter said:


> ^^ Like always, high class in Rotterdam.
> Are there also any plans for the white highrise in behind? You can recognize an escalator on the facade...


The white highrise next to The Terraced Tower is Willemswerf, built in 1988. The office building is now being renovated and updated from the inside after being a little bit outdated. The lobby has also had a revamp several years ago by Powerhouse Company


----------



## 036Almere

*Weenapoint fase II* | PROPOSED


Height: 105m & 60m
 Homes: 200/300
Location: Kruisplein, city centre
Architect: MVRDV
Forum thread: Link
Impressions


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Willemstoren* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 42m
Homes: 80
Location: Willemsplein
Architect: IWT
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: Willemstoren.nl
Forum thread: Willemstoren








hosted on Urbie​







hosted on Urbie​
Update 2/24

[/url]20180224_175205 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Terraced Tower* | DEMOLITION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010










Update 2/24

20180224_175732 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Boston & Seattle* | COMPLETED


Height: 2x 70m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 1500m2
District: Kop van Zuid, Feijenoord
Architect: van Dongen - Koschuch
Estimated completion: 2017
Website: Boston&Seattle
Forum thread: Link

Update 2/24

20180224_173734_001 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


20180224_173757 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

hoogbouwe said:


> *Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> Height: 210m (w spire 235m) & 2x 75m
> Homes: 480
> Location: Zalmhaven
> Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
> Start construction: 2018
> Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
> Forum thread: Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> i love it!! :cheers:
> new yorkish style


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat / Google Maps
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link










Update 11/8


Sky HI said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Katendrecht masterplan* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


15 towers
Location: Katendrecht
+/- 2000 homes
Rooftop extension on Santos










Update October


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link
Website: Boijmans Depot










Update 11/11


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Groene Kaap* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m 55m 50m 45m 40m
Homes: 450
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Massa Bureau voor architectuur 
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Link
Website: Stebru





































Update --/--


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Casa Nova* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 110m (35 floors)
Homes : 110 + 6 penthouses
Other usage: retail 
Location:Wijhaven Island 
Architect: Barcode 
Start construction: 2019
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Casa Nova
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Casa Nova





































Update 11/11 - Demolition finished, construction will start in spring 2019 


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Casa Nova* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 110m (35 floors)
Homes : 110 + 6 penthouses
Other usage: retail 
Location:Wijhaven Island 
Architect: Barcode 
Start construction: 2019
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Casa Nova
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Casa Nova

New renders!




























Left Muse (75m/UC), right Casa Nova


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rijnhaven Masterplan* | STUDY


Max height: 120m(+?)
Homes: 800-2000
Other usages: retail space, offices, park/beach
Location: Posthumalaan 
Start construction: 2021
Forum thread: Rijnhaven

Possible outcome









Part of the location is now water, but will be drained for this.


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Willemstoren* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 42m
Homes: 80
Location: Willemsplein
Architect: IWT
Estimated completion: 2018
Website: Willemstoren.nl
Forum thread: Willemstoren



















Update 11/25


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Extension tower base KPN* | COMPLETED 


Office, Experience Center, auditorium, restaurant
Location: Wilhelminapier
Architect: V8 Architects
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2018
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Renovatie en uitbreiding KPN toren
BEFORE (google maps)




































Pics from V8


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Coolhaven 170* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 25m
Homes: 38
Location: Coolhaven 170
Architect: ?
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: Coolhaven 170










Update 11/30


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Nieuw Hoboken* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 30m
70s offices converted in homes
Location on Google Maps
Architect: V8 Architects
Estimated completion: 2019
Website (architect): Nieuw-Hoboken

Situation now









After refurbishment


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam



















Update 12/18


d9t said:


> The Muse by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Muse by d9t_Rotterdam, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Terraced Tower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010





































Update 12/20


its7 said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Schieveste* | STUDY/PROPOSED


Several towers, some hitting 100m
Part of this study is the renewal of the trainstation in this area
Homes: 3000-3500
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Zwarte Hond
Start construction: -


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Groene Kaap* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m 55m 50m 45m 40m
Homes: 450
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Massa Bureau voor architectuur 
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Link
Website: Stebru





































Update 12/20


Eric Offereins said:


> SOURCE:
> https://www.facebook.com/2197424180...438567306362/2327438487306370/?type=3&theater


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 12/22


Eric Offereins said:


> SOURCE
> https://www.facebook.com/Fenixlofts/photos/pcb.2669803566363189/2684976701512542/?type=3&theater


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Cooltower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 153m
Homes: 280 
Location: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: TheCooltower
Forum thread: Link









Source









Source


















More

Update 12/22


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Feyenoord Stadium* | APPROVED


Height: 45m
Stadium with 63.000 seats
Other usages: Innovation Sport Lab, sports facilities, leisure and retail space 
Architect: OMA
Start construction: 2019/20
Estimated completion: 2023
Forum thread: Link
Website: Feyenoord City

*OMA unveils plans for Feyenoord football stadium 
*


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link
Website: Boijmans Depot










Update 12/29


Winbuks said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Eden District* | PROPOSED


Homes: 90
Location: Lloydpier
Building site on Google Maps
Start construction: 2019
Architect: Arons en Gelauff Architecten & Architectuur Maken
Website: eden
Forum thread: Lloydpier


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam Ahoy Convention Centre* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 25m
Usage: Theatre, convention center, auditorium, concert hall
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Kraaijvanger architects
Start construction: 2018
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Rotterdam Ahoy
Forum thread: RACC





































Update 1/2


ABoe said:


> DSC_8654 by Pietertje Piet, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8656 by Pietertje Piet, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8659 by Pietertje Piet, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8660 by Pietertje Piet, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Postoffice tower* | PROPOSED


Height: 150m
Homes: 306
Hotel rooms: 220
Other usage: retail
Location: Coolsingel
Location on Google Maps
Developer: Omnam Investment Group (VEN)
Architect: ODA New York
Start construction: 2019
Forum thread: Link




























More renders/mock ups came out


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 210m (w spire 235m) & 2x 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
Forum thread: Link





























KAAN-Architecten-Zalmhaven-7-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

Update 1/5


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_3480 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3510 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | ON HOLD

The nimby who challenged this project has conceded/withdrawn. The construction will restart in march this year 


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97453




























Update 1/5


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_3627 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*FeyenoordCity tower phase 1* | PROPOSED

New proposal, part of Feyenoord City (dutch)


Height: 100m
Homes: ???
Retail space: ???
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Barcode Architects 
Start construction: ???
Forum thread: Feyenoord City


20181211_115048 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

Tower proposal part of Feyenoord City (stadium project+ redevelopment area)


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Willemstoren* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 42m
Homes: 80
Location: Willemsplein
Architect: IWT
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: Willemstoren.nl
Forum thread: Willemstoren










Update 1/5


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_3472 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3535 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

hoogbouwe said:


> *Little C* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 16 buildings
> Homes: 330
> Other usages: Retail and office space
> Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
> Architect: CULD
> Start construction: 2017
> Estimated completion: 2021
> Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
> Website: Little Coolhaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 9/27


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cobana en Pisang* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 60m & 55m
Homes: 376
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Mattijs Rijnboutt 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link










Update 1/21


Marin said:


> Cobana en Pisang by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*House of Cool* | TOPPED OUT


Homes: 7
Location: Eendrachtsstraat 141
Location on Google Maps
Start Construction: 2018
Architect: Bokkers van der Veen
Website: Link



















Update 1/27


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_5622 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5626 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat / Google Maps
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link










Update 1/31


Gus Fring said:


> (Photo: @MichielKlaver)


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Grand Hotel Central tower* | STUDY


Height: 60m
Usage: hotel, retail
Location: Kruiskade / Location on google maps
Architect: Knevel Architecten
Start construction: --
Forum thread: Link

The old Grand Hotel Central building, constructed in 1916, will probably be death masked, because full demolition (the other option for the developer) will not be accepted by council. Behind the facade the tower will rise. 

The (not approved) design:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Postoffice tower* | PROPOSED


Height: 150m
Homes: 306
Hotel rooms: 220
Other usage: retail
Location: Coolsingel
Location on Google Maps
Developer: Omnam Investment Group (VEN)
Architect: ODA New York
Start construction: spring 2019
Forum thread: Link
Website: POST ROTTERDAM (ODA)



















More renders came out, construction/demolition will start spring 2019!


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Startmotor* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 45m
Homes: 566
Adress: Motorstraat
Architect: Marge Architecten
Start construction: March 2018
Forum thread: De Startmotor (Inspiratis II)




























Update 2/3


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Casa Nova* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m (35 floors)
Homes : 110 + 6 penthouses
Other usage: retail 
Location:Wijhaven Island 
Architect: Barcode 
Start construction: 2019
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Casa Nova
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Casa Nova



















Update 2/9 - Construction has started


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Boompjes 60-68* | PROPOSED


Height: 110m & 70m
Homes : 342
Other usage: retail 
Location: Boompjes 60-68 
Architect: Team V
Start construction: 2020(?)
Website: Boompjes 60-68 (Team V)
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Boompjes 60-68


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town (110m) | The Muse (75m) | Casa Nova (110m) * | UNDER CONSTRUCTION

All 3 towers in one pic (2/12)


Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link
Website: Boijmans Depot










Update 2/15


Marin said:


> Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam












Update 2/15


Marin said:


> The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*De Raedt* | REFURBISHMENT


Refurbishment of 60s building in a historic 19th century neighborhood
Old usage: School
New usage: 51 homes
Location: Mathenesserlaan 321
Architect: Dennis Hofman - Bos Hofman Architektenkombinatie
Current situation
Start construction: August 2018
Forum thread: de Raedt (Transformatie Albedacollege naar woningen)

Website: Vorm - De Raedt
































Update 2/15


Marin said:


> De Raedt by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> De Raedt by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cobana en Pisang* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 60m & 55m
Homes: 376
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Mattijs Rijnboutt 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link












Update 2/14


Michiel said:


>


----------



## matt_12

So impressive! The pace and dimensions of the buildings... can't recognise most of it since my studies in 2010. Congrats


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bay House tower* | DEMOLITION


Height: 85m OR 100m (decision has to made yet)
Homes: Unknown
Other usages: Retail, office
Location: Katendrecht
Location on Google Maps
Start construction: Unknown 
Architect: Joke Vos Architecten
Website: Bay House

85m version





























Update 2/9


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Rotterdam Ahoy Convention Centre* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 25m
Usage: Theatre, convention center, auditorium, concert hall
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Kraaijvanger architects
Start construction: 2018
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Rotterdam Ahoy
Forum thread: RACC







































Update 2/21


Momo1435 said:


> _Source_ https://twitter.com/rotterdamahoy/status/1098263723200917504


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Terras aan de Maas* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 91m (Completed) & 76m (U/C)
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Hongerlandsedijk
Architect: Dam en Partners
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: De Elementen
Website: Het Terras aan de Maas




























Update 2/23


Michiel said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: Bright




























Update 3/3


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## Gerard

*The One* | PRoposed

And another 100+ for Rotterdam proposed


Height: 105m
Homes: ~200
Retail space: Mixed Use, Hotel
Address: Blaak
Architect: Un Studio
Estimated completion: 2022
Forum thread: The One
Site : https://www.theone-rotterdam.com/nl/


----------



## Gerard

*The Modernist* | Proposed

And this one was dis nog yet pass around here. Also proposed
Opinions differ with this one. To big and massive


Height: 100m and 70m
Homes: 312
Office and retail space: 13500 sqm
Address: near central station
Architect: MVRDV
Estimated completion: 2023
Forum thread: de modernist
Site : https://www.themodernist.nl/the-modernist/


----------



## Gerard

*Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 210m (w spire 235m) & 2x 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
Forum thread: Link





























KAAN-Architecten-Zalmhaven-7-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

A nice scale model with this tower. And some progress on the tower










Concrete pooring on the smaller towers. 










The piling is almost completely done and now work is starting on the foundations


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 3/23


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Little C* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


16 buildings
Homes: 330
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
Architect: CULD
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
Website: Little Coolhaven




























Update 3/24


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Groene Kaap* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m 55m 50m 45m 40m
Homes: 450
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Massa Bureau voor architectuur 
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Link
Website: Stebru







































Update 4/1


Michiel said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins

This picture gives an idea of what projects are on going in downtown Rotterdam. 
It is not a complete overview of the city though, the Zalmhaven for example is outside this view to the right.




Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam skyline perspectief over 5 jaar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bron: Rotterdam Dromers


----------



## Eric Offereins

A quick overview of this weeks updates/statuses:

Zalmhaven:


















The Terraced Tower: digging almost completed, work on foundations starts next week









Depot Rotterdam:


















The CoolTower: piling completed, 









Up:Town is almost completed. On the foreground, the piling for Casanova continues:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | TOPPED OUT

Construction on The Muse tower has topped out on friday 


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam












Update 4/5


Eric Offereins said:


> 5 april om 16:00 ·
> Zojuist bereikte The Muse haar laatste stort en daarmee de hoogste verdiepingsvloer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE https://www.facebook.com/TheMuseRotterdam/photos/a.1735817643370137/2303805849904644/?type=3&theater


----------



## Axelferis

This city proves that you can have a great skyline with 100/120m everywhere ^^


----------



## hoogbouwe

^Still craving for more 200m+ towers tho


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942



















Update 4/14


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | TOPPED OUT

Construction on The Muse tower has topped out on friday 


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam












Update 5/7


Marin said:


> The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: Bright

New render 


Gerard said:


> Van de site van stebru


Update 5/7


Marin said:


> OurDomain by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Cooltower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 153m
Homes: 280 
Location: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: TheCooltower
Forum thread: Link









Source









Source


















More

Update 5/3


Momo1435 said:


> 20190503_104553 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20190503_104556 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 210m (w spire 235m) & 2x 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
Forum thread: Link





























KAAN-Architecten-Zalmhaven-7-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

Update 5/7


overbuurman said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins

Update of this week. 

Zalmhaven; foundation slab poured this week:


















Depot Rotterdam, next floor U/C and the first mirror panels installed:



























Cooltower: Still some digging, but construction of the foundations should start soon:









The Terraced tower: Also working on a massive basement floor:


----------



## Eric Offereins

In the hall of the post Rotterdam building, a model of the city is on exhibition. It shows all projects.










Central district, with several towers in the range from 100-200 meter:









Wilhelminapier with the Saxx:









In the background: Zalmhaven, CoolTower, Baantower. In the foreground: Boompjes 60 (full details) and the Terraced Tower.









Just too much to mention:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Little C* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


16 buildings
Homes: 330
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
Architect: CULD
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
Website: Little Coolhaven




























Update 5/25


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Postoffice tower* | PROPOSED


Height: 150m
Homes: 306
Hotel rooms: 220
Other usage: retail
Location: Coolsingel
Location on Google Maps
Developer: Omnam Investment Group (VEN)
Architect: ODA New York
Start construction: spring 2019
Forum thread: Link
Website: POST ROTTERDAM (ODA)










Scale model of the new tower


Michiel said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942










Update 5/31


JELDV said:


>


----------



## Octaviansson

All in all, I think Rotterdam (and the Netherlands in general) lack the spirit of modernity. Somehow, they got stuck in the progressive '60ies. Sad.


----------



## marcobruls

> the spirit of modernity


What does this mean? building the shard next to a 13th century parliament or something?
I can easily see "dutch" architecture in rotterdam and The Hague, can you see the difference between london, Ladefense and a bunch of asian&american cities?
Is that what you mean with modernity or being stuck in the 60s? because they dont look like the cookiecutter glass towers every city is building the last 40 years?


----------



## Wayden21

marcobruls said:


> What does this mean? building the shard next to a 13th century parliament or something?
> I can easily see "dutch" architecture in rotterdam and The Hague, can you see the difference between london, Ladefense and a bunch of asian&american cities?
> Is that what you mean with modernity or being stuck in the 60s? because they dont look like the cookiecutter glass towers every city is building the last 40 years?


I find both old and modern dutch architecture extremely ugly, but I can't disagree with that :lol:


----------



## Eric Offereins

An update of this week: 

Zalmhaven: first columns built.









The Terraced Tower: Floor plate poured this week:









The Cooltower: Construction of the foundations starts next week









Casanova: Construction of the foundations has started;









Depot Rotterdam: 









De Groene Kaap:


----------



## Eric Offereins

3 August updates: 

Zalmhaven, 2nd floor under construction:


















Cooltower; foundations well underway; lots of rebar:


















The Terraced Tower; already 1 floor above the basement and reaching street level at the back side:









Casanova: construction of the foundations:









Depot Rotterdam; good progress on the facade:


----------



## Michael

Octaviansson said:


> All in all, I think Rotterdam (and the Netherlands in general) lack the spirit of modernity. Somehow, they got stuck in the progressive '60ies. Sad.


So out of place this comment, looks like some one is jealous of Rotterdam getting all these amazing new buildings.
Thanx for the great update and pictures!


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cobana en Pisang* | COMPLETED


Height: 60m & 55m
Homes: 376
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Mattijs Rijnboutt 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link












Update July


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: Bright









Van de site van stebru

Update 10/2


Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr





Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Terraced Tower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010




























Update 10/31


Momo1435 said:


> 20191031_162654 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20191031_162836 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Muse* | TOPPED OUT


Height: 75m
Homes: 98
Other usages: retail space
Location: Wijnhaven 65
Architect: Barcode architects
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link 
Website: The Muse of Rotterdam












Update 10/31


Marin said:


> The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*UP:Town* | COMPLETED


Height: 110m
Homes: 185
Other usages: retail space
Location: Jufferstraat / Google Maps
Architect: Jeroen Hoorn
Start construction: early 2017
Forum thread: Link










Tower is completed and inhabited 

Update 9/16


ayelt said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Copenhagen tower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION

Height: 70m
Homes: 120
Location: Nesselande
Architect: 3X Nielsen
Start construction: 2019
Website: Newport Nesselande
Forum thread: Nesselande

Construction has started!



















Update 11/17


Momo1435 said:


> 20191117_092547 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20191117_093149 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20191117_092831 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*The Cooltower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 153m
Homes: 280 
Location: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: TheCooltower
Forum thread: Link









Source









Source









More

Update 11/17


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Little C* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


16 buildings
Homes: 330
Other usages: Retail and office space
Location: Hoboken, Coolhaven
Architect: CULD
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Little C (herontwikkeling Coolhaven)
Website: Little Coolhaven




























Update 11/17


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Groene Kaap* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 60m 55m 50m 45m 40m
Homes: 450
Other usages: retail space
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: Massa Bureau voor architectuur 
Start construction: 2017
Estimated completion: 2021
Forum thread: Link
Website: Stebru







































Update 11/17


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_9972 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9982 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0018 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Collection Building Boijmans* | TOPPED OUT 


Height: 42m
Usages: public art depot and rooftop bar
Location: Museumpark
Architect: MVRDV
Start construction: april 2017
Estimated completion: 2020
Forum thread: Link
Website: Boijmans Depot










Update 11/17


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_0129 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0131 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0138 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Casa Nova* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m (35 floors)
Homes : 110 + 6 penthouses
Other usage: retail 
Location:Wijhaven Island 
Architect: Barcode 
Start construction: 2019
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Casa Nova
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Casa Nova



















Update 11/20 


Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Havenkwartier* | PREPARATIONS


Height: 60m 45m
Homes: 235
Location: Katendrecht
Architect: VMX architects
Construction start: December 2019
Forum thread:


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Bright* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 70m
Homes: 620
Retail space: 900m2
Address: André van der Louwbrug 7
Architect: Tangram Architekten
Estimated completion: 2019
Forum thread: Bright









Van de site van stebru

Update 11/24


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Startmotor* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION 


Height: 45m
Homes: 566
Adress: Motorstraat
Architect: Marge Architecten
Start construction: March 2018
Forum thread: De Startmotor (Inspiratis II)




























Update 11/22


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Fenixlofts* | COMPLETED


Height: 45m
Homes: 220
Retail space: 8.500m2 
District: Katendrecht, Feijenoord 
Architect: Mei Architecten
Estimated completion: 2019
Website: http://www.fenixlofts.nl/
Forum thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734942










Update 11/24


JELDV said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Cool Sjiek* | PROPOSED

Small infill project


Homes: 4
Location on google maps
Start Construction: 2020
Architect: Anne-Marie Verheijden Architectuur & 1 House
Website: Link


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 215m, 75m, 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
Forum thread: Link





























KAAN-Architecten-Zalmhaven-7-1140x855 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr

Update 12/1


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Skyline update by Marin
*
Cranes of the Cooltower (150m) Casa Nova (110m) and Bright (70m) in one picture



Marin said:


> CoolTower, 02.12:
> 
> The CoolTower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Stack* | PROPOSED


Height: 75m
Homes: 85
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Conix RDBM Architects
Start construction: 2020(?)
Forum thread: Stack

Scroll--->


----------



## hoogbouwe

*De Caap* | PROPOSED

New proposal for a 150m tower 


Hoogte: 150m
Start construcion: ??
Homes: 1700
Location on Google Maps
Architect: Zwarte Hond
Usages: 10.000m2 commercial space
Website: De Caap


----------



## Gerard

*Tree House roposed*

A new proposal in Centra Business District Rotterdam right near central station on a small free plot there


Height: 140m
Start construcion: 2021
Homes: 265
Usages: 15.000m2 office space
Architect: PLP acrhitecture


----------



## Gerard

*Zalmhaven* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 215m, 75m, 75m
Homes: 480
Location: Zalmhaven
Architect: Dam & Partners & KAAN Architecten
Start construction: 2018
Website: KAAN // De Zalmhaven
Forum thread: Link





































Christmas update on the tallest tower in the Netherlands 



Eric Offereins said:


> 22 december:


----------



## Gerard

*The Cooltower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 155m
Homes: 280 
Location: Baan 50
Architect: V8 architects
Start construction: 2017
Website: TheCooltower
Forum thread: Link









Source









Source









More

Cooltower update december 2019



Wisma said:


> Door Hans Spindler
> 
> Werk aan de stalen spanten...
> Mooi om te zien dat deze 3 verdiepingen hoog zijn.





Eric Offereins said:


> 22 december:


----------



## Gerard

There are now 4 100+ under construction in Rotterdam and we expect another 2 or 3 to start this year. 

This is one of them


*Casa Nova* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m (35 floors)
Homes : 110 + 6 penthouses
Other usage: retail 
Location:Wijhaven Island 
Architect: Barcode 
Start construction: 2019
Estimated completion: 2020
Website: Casa Nova
Forum thread: Rotterdam: Casa Nova





















Eric Offereins said:


> vandaag; ja het hek is dicht:


----------



## Gerard

*The Terraced Tower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010































hoogbouwe said:


> 6 januari


----------



## hoogbouwe

*Waterside III* | PROPOSED

New tower proposal 


Height: 70m 
Start construction: --
Architect: Barcode Architects & Felixx Landscape Architects & Planners
Location in Google Maps
Usages: homes & retail
Website Barcode


----------



## Gerard

*The Terraced Tower* | UNDER CONSTRUCTION


Height: 110m
Homes: 350
Retail space: 1050 m²
Address: Boompjes 55-58
Architect: OZ architecten 
Start construction: 2017
Forum thread: Link
Website: The Terraced Tower 010




























Small update on this as it is growing fast



Momo1435 said:


> 16/01
> 
> eind van de middag en van de andere kant
> 
> 
> 20200116_165020 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20200116_165122 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20200116_165150 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Shenkey

Looks like the tower in Brooklyn, NYC


----------



## GeneratorNL

Shenkey said:


> Looks like the tower in Brooklyn, NYC


You mean 9 DeKalb? Your observation is accurate. They were both designed by Shop Architects.


----------



## KubicaMaster

Codrico is mind-boggling. SHoP are god tier architects.


----------



## Eric Offereins

This is the future location of the tower itself:










Crappy neighborhood, but that will change with all the plans:


----------



## Eric Offereins

A summary of the projects already under construction:

Zalmhaven is now at 40 floors / 127 meter. the smaller tower in the middle is now topped out at 70 meter.


















The Terraced Tower has been unwrapped and it is in its finishing stages:


















Casanova only sees slow progress. Work is done inside the steel construction and mostly out of view.









Cooltower is picking up speed (finally). 


















Our Domain is still rising quickly


----------



## Gerard

Several proposals coming out these from Rotterdam. Almost looks like its booming despite everything. Demand seems big for housing inside the city limits

Prpoposed:
Codrico development (it's so beautiful i ill just show it again) (220m)


















A maritime centre in the rijnhaven by MVRDV


















Proposal :
Lumiere toren (200+) 
400 appartements, Hotel and shopping









Near zuidplein shopping centre:
111m and 74m
500 housing









Updated design Rotta Nova (




















Piekstraat development (2 different towers 70m)


----------



## Gerard

^^ The latest one is an approved tower. 
Next lot most are approved and should start construction in the next year or so

Post Rotterdam (mixed development 150m) 
Should be starting in 2021 !


















Baantower (150m) new proposal




























Downtown : 
75m all housing (193 homes)


----------



## BlueBalls

Post Rotterdam has a great design judging from those renders


----------



## skytrax

Gerard said:


> Several proposals coming out these from Rotterdam. Almost looks like its booming despite everything. Demand seems big for housing inside the city limits
> 
> Prpoposed:
> Codrico development (it's so beautiful i ill just show it again) (220m)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A maritime centre in the rijnhaven by MVRDV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proposal :
> Lumiere toren (200+)
> 400 appartements, Hotel and shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near zuidplein shopping centre:
> 111m and 74m
> 500 housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated design Rotta Nova (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piekstraat development (2 different towers 70m)


That Codrico tower is awesome!


----------



## Eric Offereins

Construction overview of 20 december: 

Zalmhaven is now 42 floors / 134 meter tall:









And I think it works great with the older architecture as well









The Cooltower core is now 16 floors, which should mean it is close to the 50 meter mark:









And given the fact that there is no tall building nearby, it will make a big impact in the skyline.









The Terraced Tower in the finishing stages:









We finally see some decent mockups for Casanova. I think this will look pretty great:









Our Domain is now at 18 floors.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Gerard said:


> ^^ The latest one is an approved tower.
> Next lot most are approved and should start construction in the next year or so
> 
> Post Rotterdam (mixed development 150m)
> Should be starting in 2021 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baantower (150m) new proposal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


I really love both projects. They are a step up in quality and luxury for Rotterdam.
Both are in plain sight from my home so I will enjoy seeing them rise, hopefully soon.
btw, BaanTower will be 157 m.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Downtown Rotterdam 1930 before it was bombed on May 14th 1940 during World War II.*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Global Centre on Adaptation headquarters under contruction in Rotterdam*
Climate-resilient, off-grid and carbon neutral, the world's largest floating office 
is currently under construction in Rotterdam. 















Powerhouse Company - Floating Office Rotterdam (FOR)







www.powerhouse-company.com


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam's new eye catcher, Museum Booijmans Depot*


----------



## Shanghainese

I'm surprised how great Rotterdam is developing. If the projects really look as grand as they do in the photos, then for me Rotterdam will be one of the great cities in Europe that you have to visit. Codrico, the Post-Hochhaus and many other, smaller projects with interesting design and architecture. Lots of brick building projects ... Rotterdam is on the way to becoming a really cool city! I hope there is more to come . I'm curious. 

Vienna should learn.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

To all members and those who follow this Rotterdam thread wishing you a happy and healthy 2021! The year 2020 has been challenging, but it was a year filled with the announcement of ambitious plans for the city of Rotterdam. 

I feel we are at the dawn of the roaring 20's. I will keep you posted. 

No traditional fireworkshow in Rotterdam this year! But here is one that I filmed from the past. Enjoy!


----------



## Gerard

Two new proposals for roterdan just next to each other to start the new year.
Both of them around 200m in height and one extra tower of around 150m

Lumiere (200m), 400 appartments.










Just next to that one is











This is how the area looks right now


----------



## Eric Offereins

Both are actually studies and not final designs, but who knows.. The prospect of having 2 skyscrapers here is pretty good.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Summary of 9 January: 

Zalmhaven is now at 43 floors/137 meter:









I like that soaring:









Cooltower is a bit slower, but they poored the concrete of floor 13 yesterday. I also expect tthe core to rise next week. 









The Terraced Tower is all but completed so the tower crane is being dismantled this weekend:


















Casanova still has slow progress in the triangular part above the base but the construction on this part should not take much longer.









Our Domain is now at the 19th floor. 5 more to go.









Construction of the Global Centre on Adaptation headquarters (see above) is well underway:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Summary of 17 January: 

Zalmhaven is now at 44 floors/140 meter: 


















Cooltower: The 13th floor is almost complete, the windscreen has jumped a floor and another one is installed below it from which the facade/windows will be installed. 


















Casanova: The triangular base is almost completed. Taken last week, with the CoolTower in the background: 


@Life said:


> Bron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 968747


Our Domain: Construction of the 20th floor underway.


----------



## Archinatic

They got to design one of the biggest landmarks of the city thus far and this is what they came up with?


----------



## Eric Offereins

overview 23-25 July: 

Panoramic view from the 47th floor of the Zalmhaven, with the Hague on the horizon:










Post Rotterdam: piling should be completed end of August.



















Cooltower has topped out at 153 meter, seen here from the Zalmhaven:










To the left of the Cooltower is the empty plot of the Maasbode, Which will start in september.









Casanova, seen from the Zalmhaven. On the right hand side are the tower cranes of Clubhouse visible:










Imagine: construction now well underway. 



















The 70 meter tall Riverfront Piekstraat has started as well. A bit of a stacked blocks design:


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 August update: 

Cooltower:




























Post Rotterdam:










Casanova: 










Back side:









Clubhouse Boompjes:




























Demolition is still on going at the plot next to the CoolTower, where Downtown will rise. See Home - Downtown Apartments - Rotterdam Centrum


----------



## Eric Offereins

26 september overview:

Cooltower: Tower almost completed, the tower crane is being taken down. 




















Post Rotterdam: This week is tha last week of piling.



















Clubhouse Boompjes:




























Casanova:



















De Maasbode:



















Imagine Rotterdam:


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 October overview: 

Post: Tower crane foundations being built:



















Cooltower:



















Casanova:



















Clubhouse:



















Imagine:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Overview of this week:

Post Rotterdam: 2 Tower crane foundations visible, still digging:









pic by Marruk

Cooltower: Finishing touches:









by Momo1435









by Momo1435

Clubhouse:



















Casanova:



















Imagine:



















Maasbode: still piling










Downtown started last week. This 75 meter tower will rise directly next to the Cooltower. check: Home - Downtown Apartments - Rotterdam Centrum


----------



## Eric Offereins

And there is still this 75 meter project called Stack. 






Stack Rotterdam – EYECATCHER AAN DE ROTTERDAMSE HORIZON







www.stackrotterdam.nl







Chris Draaijer said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins

16 november, Post Rotterdam is gaining momentum: 

pics by @postbewoner


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen Museum / MVRDV.*


Architects: MVRDV
Year : 2021
Photographs : Ossip van Duivenbode, Aad Hoogendoorn


----------



## meds

I can see a lot of birds hitting that reflective facade 

but pretty cool interiors!


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Here an overview of all the planned projects and U/C

The Rise 275+150+150 m. About 1400 appartements Planning


















RTM XL


Rise is in de lucht! Zojuist zijn de plannen openbaar gemaakt. Vanavond lichtten Powerhouse Company, Red Company, Havensteder en de Gemeente Rotterdam het plan toe. Het ooit fenomenale 'Pschorr'...




www.facebook.com






















RISE


<null>




www.havensteder.nl





Codrico 220 m. 1500 appartements planning



























1.500 woningen en 220 meter hoge toren op Codrico-terrein Katendrecht


Het fabrieksterrein van Codrico aan de Rijnhaven in Rotterdam wordt herontwikkeld tot een plek met woningen, met kantoren, winkels, horeca en cultuurfuncties.




architectenweb.nl





De Zalmhaventoren 215 m the current highest, people allready moving in but lobby, restaurant and garden stil U/C 462 appartements










Lumieretoren 200 m. About 450 appartements planning


















Updates


Lumière wordt een nieuw icoon met internationale allure voor het Rotterdamse stadscentrum.




www.lumieretoren.nl





Hart010 200 m. Max. 550 appartements planning


















HART 010 - herontwikkeling Coolse Poort - Nieuwbouw Architectuur Rotterdam


HART 010 is de naam van de herontwikkeling van het gebied rond de de kantoortoren Coolse Poort en Churchilplein tussen de Coolsingel, West Blaak en Binnenwegplein in Rotterdam. Het integrale project is een ontwikkeling van de gemeente Rotterdam met vastgoedeigenaar Aroundtown SA en ontwikkelaar...




nieuws.top010.nl





Kruiskade Weena 200 and 150 m. Planning


















Weer een joekel erbij: gemeente houdt rekening met komst 200 meter hoge toren


Hoewel het nog geen concreet plan is, houdt de gemeente al wel degelijk rekening met de komst van een 200 meter hoge toren aan het Weena in Rotterdam. Het project is toegevoegd aan het overleg met andere bouwprojecten in de buurt, bevestigt een woordvoerder.




www.ad.nl





Schiekadeblok 200+70 m. Planning












https://rotterdam.raadsinformatie.nl/document/11041565/1/s21bb016534_1_55029_tds


----------



## Bangroma-sky

The Sax 180+107 m. 912 appartments planning



















posted by JELDV

De Baantoren 157 m. 427 appartements planning




































REDC - The BaanTower


With a black marble façade and floor-to-ceiling windows, the 150m-high tower in Rotterdam is set to become a new landmark. The BaanTower provides for a perfect mix of exceptional standards and all-round comfort, with the luxury of exclusive amenities and a high service level.




www.red-company.nl






Post 155 m. 305 appartments U/C




































POST Rotterdam monument met woontoren, bouw gestart - Nieuwbouw Architectuur Rotterdam


POST Rotterdam is de naam van de herontwikkeling van het voormalige postkantoor aan de Coolsingel in Rotterdam. Het jarenlang leegstaande rijksmonument krijgt een nieuwe bestemming. Het wordt getransformeerd tot een 5-sterren Kimpton hotel met twee publiek toegankelijke centrale hallen met...




nieuws.top010.nl





Cooltoren 154 m. 282 appartements topped out nears end of construction 6 december










posted by EPA001









posted by Eric Offereins


----------



## Eric Offereins

10-11 December overview: 

Casanova is pretty much completed. A few facade panels still missing but the first residents have moved in. 




Momo1435 said:


> 9-12-2022
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr




The same applies to Cooltower. The first residents received the keys on 8 December. 



s_balder said:


>


Post Rotterdam is still well below ground level. 










Clubhouse rises pretty quickly:




























Imagine, the first of the 2 towers on this block starts to appear:




























Maasbode:



















Downtown:


----------



## Eric Offereins

9 January overview: 

Casanova is completed and people are moving in.










Cooltower has also been completed. Pic bij Jan:










Clubhouse Boomjes is U/C:




























Imagine:



















Downtown: piling completed.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Vervat Vastgoed is goin to redevelop the port hospital site with a 110 meter and a 70 meter residential tower.
In total some 400 apartments. The architect is Mecanoo
source: Home

Latest renders:


----------

